# NEO - Nuenco Limited



## Bonk (24 August 2004)

About to commence SE Lost Hills well first week SEPT04.   This is relatively unknown ; in with OPL . This will move . Has focused mgt with the aim to move share price .  See presentations on sites NEO and OPL .

www.nuenco.com


----------



## Bonk (9 September 2004)

*Neo : Nuenco NL*

The action is at hand , spud next week after 13/9/04 , with SE Lost Hills well in the Sacromento Valley, Calif., USA.

NEO has 25% share , in this "elephant" sized well , shooting for 100mmbbloe. There is 2.6 billion barrels oil in the area........This is Chevron territory!


----------



## johnsmith (15 March 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

NEO has now increased to 37.5%.

Market has not re-valued accordingly.

Opportunity is knocking.


----------



## canny (1 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Getting closer to results. I don't feel the price is moving accordingly, and soon we will hopefully see a large jump.
Insto's need to become involved with NEO and get back into OPL to really start the ball rolling again.
This weeks downturn in the share market was a bad time with good positive news coming out of California.


----------



## doctorj (2 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

The placement has placed a cap on the price, along with the general market conditions this past week.  NEO traded at 4.8c, a discount to their placement at 5cps.


----------



## el_ninj0 (2 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				doctorj said:
			
		

> The placement has placed a cap on the price, along with the general market conditions this past week.  NEO traded at 4.8c, a discount to their placement at 5cps.




I dont know about the rest of you, but i see a drop before I see a gain again.
I wouldn't be buying any higher than 2.5c.


----------



## canny (2 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

el ninjo - if it goes as low as .025 I'll eat my hat!
Unless you're only talking about the options, then I believe that could be possible!
Too much support in the high 4's for the FPO's. If it drops to .025 it's a duster - and we already know they have found gas that is to be commercial this year. I have the estimates on the SPP application form.
Plenty of people have run figures and see the share price being over 10c before the end of this financial year. 100% is good enough for me for starters!


----------



## mime (2 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

What's the stocks PE?


----------



## Porper (3 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

This is a pure spec play mime, P.E doesn't come into it.If they find plenty of gas/oil she will fly, if not she will sink, simple as that.The signs are bullish, but without hard facts,flow rates etc. nothing will change much from the current price in my opinion.


----------



## silverfox (9 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Folks,
The anticline these guys are drilling just to the south of the major lost hills field has a fault detected by the last drill. This indicates reservoir draining from nearby fields will not effect their southern allotments of the massive monterey and etchegoin formations where they have recently seen off the scale gas in their mud logs. THis mob are the best spec Ive seen and will fly soon.
Based on consevative calculations of gas and oil potential here a value of 40c to $1 per share by year end is possible. The issue is the gas flows being tested in the next week or so...nows the time they will start to fly or sink dismally. Im holding and praying.
No guts no gain!


----------



## el_ninj0 (9 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				silverfox said:
			
		

> Folks,
> The anticline these guys are drilling just to the south of the major lost hills field has a fault detected by the last drill. This indicates reservoir draining from nearby fields will not effect their southern allotments of the massive monterey and etchegoin formations where they have recently seen off the scale gas in their mud logs. THis mob are the best spec Ive seen and will fly soon.
> Based on consevative calculations of gas and oil potential here a value of 40c to $1 per share by year end is possible. The issue is the gas flows being tested in the next week or so...nows the time they will start to fly or sink dismally. Im holding and praying.
> No guts no gain!




What makes you think this will fly soon silverfox? 40C to $1 per share in a year is a huge gain, thats like a 10 fold gain minimum, do you really think thats possible??


----------



## mime (9 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

I've got a feeling they won't find alot but I will still buy some for fun and hopfully major gains. I don't know about $.40 to a $1 a share. 

How many supplys are thought to be there?

It may have them same effect as CUE which went berzerk after a discovery.


----------



## el_ninj0 (9 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				mime said:
			
		

> I've got a feeling they won't find alot but I will still buy some for fun and hopfully major gains. I don't know about $.40 to a $1 a share.
> 
> How many supplys are thought to be there?
> 
> It may have them same effect as CUE which went berzerk after a discovery.




But how certain is the discovery? They look like they have had some disapointing results before, slightly similar to RTM in the fact that they release predictions before they have any results at all. May be a good short term, but I wouldn't be holding for long term.

The chart for it is looking like going the complete opposite way to what you are predicting. It all depends on the announcement they make. If its not positive its going to hit 2cps again.


----------



## doctorj (9 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Can anyone tell me what the expiry and the exercise price for NEOO is?

As commented here, spec oil + gas coys are all about finding commercial quantities in the ground.  If they don't have an existing cash flow from other projects, their horizon to insolvency or another raising is always finite and given the number of dusters they often drill (see: BAS), the end is often nigh.

There are a few speculative energy plays going around at the moment that have company makers in the works.  For those that are willing to accept the high risks, their returns may be massive, or they could end up being worth nothing.

Also, I'm not sure how much value there is in TA with these style of companies.  They tend to charge up very quickly on news and drift in the periods in between.  If anything is useful, watch for the volume during the periods they are drifting for an indication of market sentiment.


----------



## silverfox (9 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

El Ninjo,

Low side numbers crunched like this:

3 x shallow gas zones x 20bcf per zone = 60bcf

60bcf x inground value USD3/mcf = USD180m

NEO 30% (after royalties) = USD54m / AUD70m approx

Fully diluted 714m shares = 9.8 cps

The 'Deeps' are harder to assess without seeing the JH1 logs and knowing which zones are oil and/or gas prone.

However 6 deep zones may hold hundreds of bcfg (according to NEO) plus the black stuff..

So perhaps a further risked 100boe (x6) at least for NEO's share which would be worth 5 times the above valuation per share.

The oil at 10mmbbl (3mmbbl NEO share)would be worth an inground value of 5c/share alone , and 100mmbbl is obviously 50c/share inground. Then there's San Emidio .. 20mmbo = another 10c/share ?

All up best case value over $1/share for NEO but realistically I would predict  10c~15c per share near term valuation with potential for 50c by year end.

Neo have some merits given the location of their tenament. Its worth doing the due diligence on their presentation last year. Of course the caution and doubt expressed by some commentators is very understandable... :behead:


----------



## canny (11 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

the 'fault' is like a trap, so there is a larger resevoir of gas than initial shows, but silverfox is on target. (Estimates may be a bit high for this year)
Great speccie - but make sure if you're taking an each way bet that you have OPL as well. They tend to move alternately - one has a good day, the other is quiet - then they alternate.


----------



## silverfox (11 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Re Those oil and gas traps..if any of you want to get up to speed when reading Nuenco's cryptic announcements with imbedded Da Vinci code...try this website and select the Oil and gas traps section....


----------



## silverfox (11 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

whoops too many rum and cokes...heres the website I left out of the last post:
http://www.abix.com/Main_Index.html


----------



## silverfox (11 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

(Few more rum and cokes later). Can any of you good people recommend a speccie as good as NEO. ...?..Looking for another source of rum if the test results dont live up to expectations...


----------



## el_ninj0 (11 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

I cant see any turn around yet for NEO. I think it will just drop further tommorow.


----------



## silverfox (13 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Cheer up El Ninjo...the resistance is holding. Theres more and more awareness growing of what may happen here once the imminent test reults hit the ground.


----------



## canny (14 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

getting very close to testing now - and holding up very well in todays bleak market.
Go NEO!


----------



## silverfox (14 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Onya Canny!!! the dim wits cant read..what a good effort at last by NEO to make a positive announcement...and then the price drops..!.


----------



## silverfox (19 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Thank the gods! recovered back to 4.6c today..investors sniffing results coming from the testing?


----------



## Porper (19 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				silverfox said:
			
		

> Thank the gods! recovered back to 4.6c today..investors sniffing results coming from the testing?




Maybe Silverfox, but I don't think so, a bit better volume but nothing to write home about.If it is a good test result she will start to rise on the anticipation of the next results also being posotive.I hold as a highly speculative play, could be great but we could lose the lot if they find nothing.Here's hoping.:drink:


----------



## mime (20 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Yeah I bought it as soon as I saw that announcement about their search hopeing for a major rise. But the stock went down  I'm not sure what's going on. But it had a good day today though. Then again all stocks had a good day.


----------



## Mr_GQ (20 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Not sure what's going on here either. I hold stock in OPL and they had a similar day. The announcement was good so bit unsure why both stocks have dropped. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for these two.

If anyone has any thoughts please share...


----------



## Porper (20 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				Mr_GQ said:
			
		

> Not sure what's going on here either. I hold stock in OPL and they had a similar day. The announcement was good so bit unsure why both stocks have dropped. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for these two.
> 
> If anyone has any thoughts please share...




I think NEO must be getting played by daytraders and have hardly any real investors.There are always sellers no matter what the news.I think we need NEO to be producing enough gas for the whole world for the next hundred years to get the share price to move.


----------



## doctorj (20 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

I haven't read the full announcement, but I understand it said something to the effect of several hundred ft net pay of gas and it being the most positive drilling results they have had in that field.

Now, you have a wait of 1-2 weeks while a production casing is run (if it hasn't been done already), the well fractured if necessary and a well head is put on and flow rates are taken.  At that point, they'll be able to release flow rates to the markets and you'll be able to put numbers and hence a value per share for this well to NEO (and OPL).  During this time, there is likely to be very little news and with the absence of news from other wells, the share price is likely to slide.

What you are noticing is that NEO has a large number of traders that had been expecting this news for sometime.  They were going to sell into the news irrespective of the price with the hope that the price will slide and they'll be able to get back in cheaper.  In the meantime they'll be moving their money to the dogs that are running at the moment, like ADY.


----------



## canny (21 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Such a frustrating stock - but I have to see it through to the end - same as a lot of people now.
OPL is obviously a 'safer' choice because of its longer list of programmes.
The fact that the NEO options are trading at such a premium price, along with money being spent on casing all these wells, (if not expected to be commercial, they would close without casing) keeps me absolutely positive that it'll pay off soon. Can't be more than 3 weeks before we get some substantial results now - and in the scheme of things, that's nothing after waiting for months!!


----------



## silverfox (27 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Orchard gave an update on sledge hammar today...but didnt mention Jack Hammar, Sitting on the edge of my seat waiting for test results...come on Nuenco !


----------



## silverfox (27 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Just a very few straggling passengers still jumping onto the good ship NEO today before she sets sail on the next announcement..going to be an interesting voyage from here...hopefully no icebergs


----------



## silverfox (28 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

For what its worth..a poster on another website reckons hes rang nuenco and OPL...announcement Friday will be positive and the 1/4tly report will be out too.

I dont accept this is fact..but it cheered me up a bit while watching her slip away today...


----------



## Porper (28 April 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				silverfox said:
			
		

> For what its worth..a poster on another website reckons hes rang nuenco and OPL...announcement Friday will be positive and the 1/4tly report will be out too.
> 
> I dont accept this is fact..but it cheered me up a bit while watching her slip away today...




Silverfox, if there is no announcement tomorrow, I think we will see a big tumble in late trading.A lot of positive feedback about NEO but the price is drifting forever down.You would think if they had good flow rates, insiders would be buying, no sign of that yet.

Definately a very high risk, double or halve your investment share overnight almost.I think they will come good, but that's just a hunch, and the way my trades have gone this week, probably wrong.Roll on the weekend so I can re-group.:bad:


----------



## mime (2 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

So what's up with the stock today?

It took a heavy hit today. I'm loosing a fair amount on it now.


----------



## doctorj (2 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

POO fell under US$50 a barrel, wouldn't have helped.  

As for other factors that are more company specific, I think that OPL/NEO will continue to slide as long as they fail to attach numbers (ie. reserves, flow rates etc) to their lofty claims.  Until then, the market seems as though it is uncomfortable with too much speculation built in the price, particularly with the US Fed expected to raise rates again to 3% this month.


----------



## canny (2 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Nasty day- but I'm still holding. Gone too far to drop out now with possibly only days before early results
The bigger the risk, the bigger the reward is my hope!
The whole market is still looking sad - particularly the energy sector, so it's just a 'hang on for grim death now'!!


----------



## mime (3 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

I've already made the choice all or nothing with this stock. 

So who was predicting $.50 a share?


----------



## el_ninj0 (3 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				canny said:
			
		

> el ninjo - if it goes as low as .025 I'll eat my hat!
> Unless you're only talking about the options, then I believe that could be possible!
> Too much support in the high 4's for the FPO's. If it drops to .025 it's a duster - and we already know they have found gas that is to be commercial this year. I have the estimates on the SPP application form.
> Plenty of people have run figures and see the share price being over 10c before the end of this financial year. 100% is good enough for me for starters!




Get ready to eat your hat canny.


----------



## canny (4 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> Get ready to eat your hat canny.



OK el ninjo!!
Still don't think I'll have to. As a matter of fact, it's doing reasonably well to hold its place in todays market.
It's still holding high 3's - I REALLY don't think you'll see anywhere near eating hat prices. The results are getting closer daily - the company has assured that they will be commercial gas producers THIS year - and Kain is currently doing another round of brokers with a presentation leading up to results announcement.
I'm sure you'll let me know if it gets dangerously low though!!!

When are you hoping to see RTM bounce back??


----------



## silverfox (5 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

The presentation at Bells Sydney today went well..very credible from reports I have...Tony Kain seems credible...SP stronger today..but wheres the dam Gas!
Appears it may be 3 to 6 weeks before NEO release the true picture...Im backing very good news for those bold enough to be hanging in there!

But Im usually wrong...sorry!..


----------



## walshman (5 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

I hope you are right!!!.  Regarding the operator(having not seen such high indications of gas on the mud logs before),pose a threat to the productivity of the well?


----------



## canny (6 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Silverfox - sincerely hope you win this months stock tipping comp. In with a very good chance by end of month.
All looking great. Canny (Rakia)


----------



## mime (7 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

So they have found gas but have they found oil?


----------



## silverfox (8 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Canny...thanks for that. Dont know I managed to get NEO..This will be a very interesting month. Make or Break time for sure.
Im holding and pleased to see her hold up reasonably well against the overall negative market sentiment.


----------



## canny (9 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				silverfox said:
			
		

> Canny...thanks for that. Dont know I managed to get NEO..This will be a very interesting month. Make or Break time for sure.
> Im holding and pleased to see her hold up reasonably well against the overall negative market sentiment.



Mime - oil is not an issue yet - the gas in USA is worth plenty. Oil will be a bonus later on!
Silverfox - we have lift off!!!


----------



## silverfox (9 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

It seems Tony Kain's presentations certainly havent done any damage! In fact the rise so far today to .042 so far is very encouraging. I read back over the original announcements on the 13-2 well that they are now testing...a lot of off the scale gas shows in the mudlog...so I hope it comes pissing out now when they penetrate that section...which I recall was quite shallow and probably in the latter part of this test program for that well..
Feeling better everyday...and I can tell you are too Canny!


----------



## mime (9 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

So they havn't found oil?

I know the value of gas but if they found a reasonable amount of oil the stock would be worth much more.

Does the release of recent information mean the stock won't tank if drilling results are unfavorable?

I am definitely excited about this stock.  But if it does sink I will be disappointed.


----------



## Porper (10 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				mime said:
			
		

> Does the release of recent information mean the stock won't tank if drilling results are unfavorable?
> 
> I am definitely excited about this stock.  But if it does sink I will be disappointed.




Mime, 

The recent releases don't include any flow rates, so really, although positive actually they mean very little.

Neo definately has found gas, if they can't get the stuff out of the ground the share price will be back to 2c in my opinion.They will run out of money in September so they better be able to get this stuff out or else 

I think it is pretty well accepted that if flow rates are good which is being indicated then the share price will easily double and the rest overnight, we will see.I hold so have fingers crossed.


----------



## canny (10 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Mime - as long as the gas is commercial - which it should be after seeing mud logs and hearing Kains presentation, the stock will take off. The market is just waiting for the word 'commercial' to be included in an announcement, so we know the money will come flowing in as the gas flows out!!
If they can find oil, later this year or early next, that will be great - but the gas is enough for the company to be up there with a decent price.


----------



## silverfox (10 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Nice flurry today...!! and consistent direction..always up! Some largish parcels as she went through .044...I Like!


----------



## canny (10 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Broken through resistance at .044 nicely - ready for a good leg up now. It's been at .059 before on rumour - imagine where it'll end up on good commercial results.
Been a happy couple of days seeing the big buyers in. Market confidence is a wonderful thing!


----------



## mime (10 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

It had a nice rise today.

Hope tomorrow is similar.

I'm still loosing on it though


----------



## canny (11 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Mime, you won't be losing for too much longer - Kain is off to the USA in a fortnight and is there until August - they are all ecstatic at the results so far and it's only going to get better is the thoughts coming from the company. Broker presentations are excellent, and I imagine we should be seeing new highs before the end of this month.
Hang in there.
Silverfox should have the tipping comp in the bag!! (I hope anyway! - unless my VTI outsider comes screaming in with a contract in time!)


----------



## silverfox (11 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

 Its a good day!!! Looks like some profit takers pulling her down in late trade but the instos are still queing up to get on...there should now be regular announcements as flow rates stabilise and more gas comes pissing out!
Thanks the gods


----------



## silverfox (12 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Canny..I hope you are right about the tipping..in the meantime well done with VTI and I hope they get the deal you are aware of. I doubt NEO will run up into the 5s real soon but by month end with a few more positive anns re flow rates who knows where she will go...its exciting times and I wish all NEO supporters that have stuck in there the success they deserve.


----------



## doctorj (12 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

If either FAR or NEO come out with flow rates and they're anything close to what's expected they should win this month, however I'd expect a sell down in FAR today as traders grow impatient waiting for results.  This isn't a bad thing necessarily as I will hopefully get a fill down in the depth to pick up some more.


----------



## silverfox (15 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

For those of you who visit Hotcopper I belive you may also suspect the reliability of some posters to that site. Nevertheless there is an individual known as Chand who has been very accurate in his predictions of company announcements - timing and content.He rings up people in NEO and OPL and seems very clever at getting some clues. For what its worth I note he is now predicting a major announcement around mid week which will indicate gas reserves are much bigger than previous estimates. Hope he is right.
I also note that the initial flow rate of 1mil mcf per day from only 17 feet of perforation on 13-2 is a very good flow by californian standards..


----------



## doctorj (15 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

I would be very cautious giving anyone too much credibility for getting one or two calls right in the past.  It's a great way to lose money.

Chand dropped in and made a big call on a thread I had been quietly following on HC and turned out to be wrong on the timing and only time will tell if he's right on the content.

Your money.  Your research.  There's no easy way to play this game.


----------



## silverfox (17 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Doc,
Thanks for your advice. Lets see if Chand is right or wrong on this one anyway.

NEO held up in very dismal market sentiment yesterday.


----------



## mime (25 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Anyone have an idea when another major announcement will be made?


----------



## Porper (25 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

No idea Mime, but there are certainly plenty of rumours doing the rounds.Latest one is of a  posotive announcement tomorrow or Friday, but to be honest the information isn't from a credible source.

I hold but I'm thinking of getting out soon whatever, seems to be a lot of promises and nothing else.All boils down to whether kain is a conman or not in my opinion.I have no idea personally.A gamble if ever there was one  which goes against my new ideas in trading thanks to what I have learnt from ASF.

Good look to holders, could come up trumps hopefully.artyman:


----------



## mime (26 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Your pulling out?

With this stock I'm all or nothing.


----------



## skin (30 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

I've finally succumbed to the NEO syndrome - the commercial announcement today - on for the ride to $1.00?? anything above .043 will do.


----------



## mime (30 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Hmmm.

I would have thought the commercial production announcement would have had a better impact on the stock price.


----------



## silverfox (31 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Some early strength succumbed to evaporation of buyers by mid morning trade. I will wait patiently for the market to slowly wake up to this stock and be happy to see a slow and steady rise from here on in...I hope..


----------



## Porper (31 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				silverfox said:
			
		

> Some early strength succumbed to evaporation of buyers by mid morning trade. I will wait patiently for the market to slowly wake up to this stock and be happy to see a slow and steady rise from here on in...I hope..




Well, they are definately producers now so you would think the share price will rise, with a few peaks and troughs of course.Should be good medium term, but in this market who knows, good news seems to be getting the "ok, so what" attitude from the market at the moment.:screwy:


----------



## oneday (31 May 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Someone or [some people] out there have control !.


----------



## Porper (1 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				oneday said:
			
		

> Someone or [some people] out there have control !.




Hello Oneday, sorry too cryptic for me,  would you like to elaborate on your statement ? Who has control and of what do they have control over.


----------



## silverfox (9 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

In case you were not aware OPL has made a presentation this week which provides Reserve estimates/ values on SE LOst Hills - Jack Hamar.

Also a chart showing the pockets of gas and oil under their Block...

Seems to have increased interest in NEO a bit...


----------



## Porper (9 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				silverfox said:
			
		

> In case you were not aware OPL has made a presentation this week which provides Reserve estimates/ values on SE LOst Hills - Jack Hamar.
> 
> Also a chart showing the pockets of gas and oil under their Block...
> 
> Seems to have increased interest in NEO a bit...




Yes, I heard that Silverfox, I wasn't going to post this, but I also heard that OPL valued Neo at over  a dollar per share :screwy:

So who do you think is right, OPL or the market 

The market values Neo at 0.043 as I write, so I reckon that's what they are worth.I hold but getting impatient, seems the stock is held by day traders which is stopping the price going up or down .It could be a while before another announcement so can't see it moving for a while.:headshake


----------



## mime (9 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

$1 a share? That would be a nice capital gain. Is it still a spec stock after the announcement or is that it?


----------



## johnsmith (10 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

I haven't read this thread in a long time since my initial post.

Looks like the price had tracked sideways for several months.

This thread is quite comical, everyone is overly concerned about daily movements on so on.

The hints are there, and some have been spotted regarding why the company would bother with casing and so on.

Now with some flow rates and reserve estimates, you can plug it into your model to work out the value with greater certainty.

Its simple logic really what is going to happen. Come August when they start producing, I'll eat my hat if NEO is not above 10c. In all probability I would be expecting it to be 20c because by that time we will also have flow rates on the oil, and also P50 estimates on the shallow gas, and more estimates on the other zones and the deep gas also.

Also, someone has noted no body is bothering attributing any value to San Emidio "the no brainer" drill.   

It'll be an interesting two months, and I'm certain of buying on any technical weakness. So I hope there are more traders like the trader that dumped 500K of NEOO at 1.9c this morning.... you really made my day


----------



## Porper (10 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				johnsmith said:
			
		

> I haven't read this thread in a long time since my initial post.
> 
> This thread is quite comical, everyone is overly concerned about daily movements on so on.
> 
> ...




It has certainly spiked Johnsmith, but Neo has done this before, don't get me wrong I would love it to keep going up as I hold, but I wouldn't count your chickens yet.

Reality is, they haven't got any money left after August and haven't produced anything yet although, yes they are close to it.

Still a risky spec play but looking better all the time.


----------



## mime (10 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Who dumped at 1.9 cents? Did it get that low? How long do they predict gas reserves will be there?


----------



## silverfox (13 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Rumors...mainly from hot/c..

Likely subjects of this weeks "likely" announcement:

Pipeline construction approved and now commencing.

9 pads with 4 wells each...36 wells approved for Sec 13 Jack Hamar

Deeps assessed as much larger than original estimates.

Fracing of JH 1 oil commencing..

Just rumors...!!!

Anyway it will be an excisting week..announcements like this would push her through the current resistance projected at 4.9.

Good luck to all long term holders of NEO your patience will soon be rewarded


----------



## Porper (13 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				silverfox said:
			
		

> Rumors...mainly from hot/c..




Silverfox,

I wouldn't take anything said on Hotcopper seriously, they are almost without exception the biggest set of rampers to walk the earth.I read it sometimes for a laugh, but honestly if you belive what is written on there you will soon have zilch of your money left.

Having said that, Neo's little surge on Friday was obviously for some reason and as I hold am pretty happy at the moment.If there is no announcement this week I reckon it will be back to the low 4's again.Looking pretty good at the moment though, we shall see.


----------



## skin (13 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

looked in h/c site and was disillusioned by the language and the lack of discipline of the contributers - go the Aussie Stock forum.


----------



## silverfox (14 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Porper....thanks...you are right!
This site is much better.


----------



## johnsmith (14 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> Reality is, they haven't got any money left after August and haven't produced anything yet although, yes they are close to it.
> 
> Still a risky spec play but looking better all the time.




Don't worry. They will be producing by August. And whatever cash they need to carry on, it won't require a large amount either by capital raising or debt financing.

As they start hooking up more wells to the pipeline, the cash flow will start coming in and they will be self-funding.

anyway enough of this nonsense, its time for the share price to reflect the fair value.  :swear:


----------



## mime (15 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				johnsmith said:
			
		

> Don't worry. They will be producing by August. And whatever cash they need to carry on, it won't require a large amount either by capital raising or debt financing.
> 
> As they start hooking up more wells to the pipeline, the cash flow will start coming in and they will be self-funding.
> 
> anyway enough of this nonsense, its time for the share price to reflect the fair value.  :swear:




Bo ya!


----------



## johnno261 (15 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

In total agreeance with JohnSmith. Production commences August hence the cash flow to further fund future developments. What I do know that is a fact, is Ballieu brokers in Collins street Melbourne are very bullish on OPL/NEO and infact had one of the head honchos from OPL visited them last week.

In my humble opinion i do think that because NEO has an even play as OPL, both being 37.5%, NEO is trading cheaply. Do your own research people!!


----------



## silverfox (15 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Johnno...and Bailleau reckon about 25c CPS per share...I hear from HC. Not that HC are reliable. Bottom line is that there is rapidly increasing interest in NEO as evidenced by the transactions over the past few days.
I LIke


----------



## johnno261 (15 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				silverfox said:
			
		

> Johnno...and Bailleau reckon about 25c CPS per share...I hear from HC. Not that HC are reliable. Bottom line is that there is rapidly increasing interest in NEO as evidenced by the transactions over the past few days.
> I LIke





Silverfox,
             How do you know that Bailleau valued NEO @ 25 cents a share? If that figure has been mentioned on HC, well in all honesty, I would not take anything as Gospel coming from that site!! I don't mean to be rude in anyway to HC(better known as HA-HOTAIR), this forum is really fantastic compared to the garbage that's allowed on HC. This forum is a credit to all members!! Oh how ones opinion can change!!! ha ha
              I also acknowledge you in saying that the interest in NEO is really good for us shareholders that have been patient. I do agree Silverfox too with the Volume in some of the transactions over the past week nearly!! Hopefully it's about to take off!!! Fingers crossed. Cheers


----------



## silverfox (15 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Johnno ..you are right about the hot air on that site. Anyway one of the posters reckons he spoke to a broker at Bailleu...I agree we cant trust such info and it was probably wrong of me to even report it on this site. :screwy:  I suppose Im getting a bit excited at the moment. Been holding onto to NEO a long time through thick and thin like many of us. And at last theres a bright light starting to flash at the end of the tunnel !!

There is almost certainly some institutional activity showing now and I think we will see some broker reports and recommendations appear very soon.

Im holding and very optimistic.


----------



## johnno261 (15 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				silverfox said:
			
		

> Johnno ..you are right about the hot air on that site. Anyway one of the posters reckons he spoke to a broker at Bailleu...I agree we cant trust such info and it was probably wrong of me to even report it on this site. :screwy:  I suppose Im getting a bit excited at the moment. Been holding onto to NEO a long time through thick and thin like many of us. And at last theres a bright light starting to flash at the end of the tunnel !!
> 
> There is almost certainly some institutional activity showing now and I think we will see some broker reports and recommendations appear very soon.
> 
> Im holding and very optimistic.




Silverfox,
             It's good to be excited about a stock such as NEO, but most importantly just don't become attached to a stock!! Good luck mate and going by my own valuation on reports from NEO & info from OPL, 25cents is a fairly conservative value on this company. That in mind, geez I would be most happy to recieve 20 cents which is 400% above current trading levels!!
Good Luck !!


----------



## brent2 (30 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Hi all,

More good news today.

Ok we have waited patiently enough now, It is time to take off. Please.

Brent


----------



## Porper (30 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				brent2 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> More good news today.
> 
> ...




Trouble is the price isn't going up with all this good news-yet anyway.

I think a lot of the problem is that it is a day traders stock, so I am getting a little impatient.I am in profit and there are other good stocks around so very tempted to get out.

Management do dangle that carrot well though, if I sell it's bound to race away like a jet propelled missile.


----------



## brent2 (30 June 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> Trouble is the price isn't going up with all this good news-yet anyway.
> 
> I think a lot of the problem is that it is a day traders stock, so I am getting a little impatient.I am in profit and there are other good stocks around so very tempted to get out.
> 
> Management do dangle that carrot well though, if I sell it's bound to race away like a jet propelled missile.





Of course it will take off if we get impatient and sell now,

That bloke Murphy hangs around looking for opportunities like that.

But jeez, the word COMMERCIAL was in the last announcement, and now NEGOTIATIONS to SELL in this one.  It must be only the Daytraders in on this one with us...

regards,

Brent


----------



## johnsmith (1 July 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Well there's nothing stopping you from selling if you do see a better opportunity.

I for one see no such better opportunities.

From experience, I find that impatient investors seem to always miss out on the big gains when the stock moves. It will take less than 10 minutes given what is on the sell side for the stock to move significantly.

But as you know, its usually a slow and steady increase, not a one day doubling or tripling of the price.

anyway, the oil is flowing (commercially), without fraccing. This is better than expected news, so I'm happy to continue holding until the company is re-rated, and the gas/oil is sold to market for a very good price in California.

looks like the pipeline won't take long to construct either.


----------



## mime (1 July 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

So they found oil as well? Is the well big? If so things are looking good with the major demand for energy.


----------



## silverfox (2 July 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

NEO is no longer a speculative exploration stock. They are a small company with apparently significant oil and gas reserves as will be born out in their P.50 statement before too long. They are moving to production. There will be a series of positive announcemnts on oil, gas flows and further testing and drilling. The day traders effects will werar off as big investors and institution become more aware of what NEO has to offer and the 5c level will become a distant memory. Im holding patiently confident of a slow and continuous move up.


----------



## canny (7 July 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				silverfox said:
			
		

> NEO is no longer a speculative exploration stock. They are a small company with apparently significant oil and gas reserves as will be born out in their P.50 statement before too long. They are moving to production. There will be a series of positive announcemnts on oil, gas flows and further testing and drilling. The day traders effects will werar off as big investors and institution become more aware of what NEO has to offer and the 5c level will become a distant memory. Im holding patiently confident of a slow and continuous move up.




Agree Silverfox - just a matter of time - then it'll do what NDO has done in the last few days. All the manipulators are getting set first.


----------



## canny (18 July 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*

Silverfox - news from the company is that progress is all excellent.
There is nothing 'new' that needs to go to ASX - but the pipelines are in place and a lot of final testing will be carried out through the pipelines. That doesn't happen unless they are very confident.
Time frame still dependant on outside forces. Don't give up!
One of these months soon, you should take out the tipping comp, unless I beat you to it next month!!!


----------



## Porper (19 July 2005)

*Re: Neo : Nuenco Nl*



			
				canny said:
			
		

> Silverfox - news from the company is that progress is all excellent.
> There is nothing 'new' that needs to go to ASX - but the pipelines are in place and a lot of final testing will be carried out through the pipelines. That doesn't happen unless they are very confident.
> Time frame still dependant on outside forces. Don't give up!
> One of these months soon, you should take out the tipping comp, unless I beat you to it next month!!!




Just got back off holiday thinking Neo will have made me my millions by now, how wrong I was.Mind you to do that Neo would have to be about ten dollars   :blaah:

It does all seem to be good, just funny how the market doesn't agree, maybe the insto's etc will come in when flow rates are known and production is in the equation.


----------



## mime (25 July 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

I just read the announcment of the amount of gas they hope to get. It's somewhere around 6,000,000 cubic feet a day. They can sell the gas for around  $6 a cubic foot. Their share works out to around (6,000,000 * $6) * .37 = $13,320,000 per day revenue and the stock price goes down?? Where has my maths gone wrong?


----------



## silverfox (25 July 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

Mime..in your maths dont forget the royalties..best to work on about 30% in lieu of 37%. Another important factor for NEO is that there is an accumulated tax loss of about $75 mil..which will help post sales.

Anyway..so far the market dosent care..decent announcement today was met with the usual so what from the market...this is going to take a lot of patience..


----------



## idribble (25 July 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

H/C has a reputation for brokers lackies' posts (would be's if they could be's), luring those who have just paid 10K for the latest software, and others' who have just found out the market is better than the 3.30 at Flemington.  All 30 minute experts.

NEO is like watching IMT many years ago, a real good belly laugh. 

The DT's have a crack at this, the old triers (g'day AC) try to make a quid.  All in all, just some fun.  Never to be taken seriously.


----------



## mime (25 July 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*



			
				silverfox said:
			
		

> Mime..in your maths dont forget the royalties..best to work on about 30% in lieu of 37%. Another important factor for NEO is that there is an accumulated tax loss of about $75 mil..which will help post sales.
> 
> Anyway..so far the market dosent care..decent announcement today was met with the usual so what from the market...this is going to take a lot of patience..




30% of the 37% is still a massive amount of money for such a small company. Well have to see what happens in time.


----------



## doctorj (26 July 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

The market won't ever permanently revalue a junior oiler in the absence of evidence that its efforts are making a material difference to the bottom line.  The first step along that long journey is flow rates.

The company can speculate all they want on what they want or hope, but its pointless.  Unless they reasonably expected the project to have an acceptable flow and hence an appropriate payback period then they wouldn't have participated in the drill in the first place.  Any speculation is irrelevent.  So is any comment on net pay or any subjective comments relating to the passage of hydrocarbons during the drill.

NEO will eventually come to market to say they tested the flow at a XXX choke for X days for a flow rate of Xmmcfd and X bopd.  Then you can start calculating its potential effect on the bottom line.  If you feel its going to make a material difference to its cash position, then there is your trading opportunity before the quarterly that should reflect your maths.

With junior oilers, sell on spud.  If you're not comfortable in doing that, you're next best bet is to buy after they've announced what they've got.  Let the day traders fight for the peanuts and don't be the one that buys their drinks.


----------



## johnsmith (26 July 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

Agreed doctorj.

To improve the share price, NEO will need to announce more substantial flow rates, that goes on for days rather than hours. It will also need to announce at least P50 reserves.

My suspicion is the reserve estimates will be announced shortly, in order to finance debt raising. What the estimates will be, is anyone's guess at the moment. 

As for testing, they are testing each well that has spudded (see last announcement). While the results are promising, they are still speculative at the moment. Only those who have got guts will go in now.

The more conservative investor (perhaps with more capital), may come in at a later stage when most of the uncertainty has been eliminated. However, if you intend to jump in at this stage and make a killing on the stock, history has shown that at this time, you have missed the boat. You will need to have taken up most of your position before the large investors (insto's) arrive. Otherwise, be content with the 5-10% margin you can squeeze by waiting out this long.

I am willing to take a high risk, and that's why I have been so long on this stock. I could easily sell out now, take my profits and hope to re-enter the stock when supposedly, the big fish start coming in. If you study history, you will notice the biggest rises in a stock occur on one or two days. You think I can be bothered monitoring a stock second by second, and waiting?


----------



## skin (26 July 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

No, life is too short for that


----------



## canny (30 August 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

Jack Hamar finally getting perilously close to commercial sales!!!!!
Pipeline completion expected in next couple of weeks - carrying 20million cubic feet of gas per day.
Gas at premium rates right now -US$11.50
Kain back on a roadshow now he's back from 3 months in the States, so expect more broker interest as he has a lot more to talk about than last time round. If the brokers jump on board, it could be the last time we see it trading at .039 to .04.
I expect steady rise in September and hope for 'to the moon' rise in October!
I'll keep hoping!


----------



## idribble (1 September 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

The market doesn't agree that NEO are getting close to sales.  In fact the market seems to be sayiong the exact opposite.


----------



## johnsmith (1 September 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

you're right. A commercial gas contract is not on the cards yet.

Do you even know where they are on the gas pipeline construction?
Not far says my insiders.

So kick back, relax. You're gonna make at least three times your cash at these levels.

I bet the first signs of positive movement, all the little holders will sell out like the lemmings they are.

I personally know a few idiots who have actually taken a loss on NEO. Suckers!!

As for Kain... well the real question is why did he waste our money living it up in California? What did he contribute while he was there. In fact, the share price has gone backwards since he was there. Well done, great job old chap. At the rate he's going, his options will expire worthless.


----------



## canny (1 September 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*



			
				idribble said:
			
		

> The market doesn't agree that NEO are getting close to sales.  In fact the market seems to be sayiong the exact opposite.



The market doesn't KNOW if they're close to sales yet - that's only impatience in the market.
These things just don't happen overnight and will take time to complete properly.
The whole project has suffered delays - but overall the time factors have been considered 'normal'. It is getting close to completion and commercial sales according to the latest update. We've no reason to believe otherwise.

John - Yes, I'm sure the lemmings will all take their 2 or 3 point profits when it starts to move.


----------



## steveson (7 September 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

I am novice investor & new to this forum. I appreciate what I have learnt so far from members via Threads & Posts. My questions re: NEO are -in OPL announce 30/06 -said Monterey Well 1-1 capped when oil flow pressure too high for testing--decision to go straight into production--Is this strong indication that 1-1 will  produce commercially? 
   Also in same announcement re gas production   it said "Further testing of the shallow gas formations encountered in the already completed five well programme will add to our behind pipe capacitynecessary for the pipeline" 
Am interested to know what " add to our behind pipe capacity necessary for the pipeline" means?  Thanx for any replies.


----------



## mime (23 September 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

The stock is slowly moving up. Fingers crossed


----------



## steveson (23 September 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

yes! its good for the spirit-hope it turns out good for the bank a/c
Would be nice to get a couple of progressive test result announcements though-Hasn't been one for a couple of months!


----------



## Porper (23 September 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*



			
				mime said:
			
		

> The stock is slowly moving up. Fingers crossed




Certainly moving a bit now Mime, descent volume as well which makes a change recenltly.I've got to say it is about time though, it's been stagnant for a long time now, especially as they are so close to producing the Gas, although nobody has a clue of how much they have, not even Neo themselves.

They have been doing a Broker presentation this week in New Zealand, Aussie a couple of weeks ago, so probably has something to do with the 10% rise today.Very good timing regards gas prices too.

I am waiting patiently as I haven't been stopped out, but it is still a very risky share in my view.The company haven't given any info out for ages which makes me suspicious, but we will know before Christmas hopefully, although with Neo you never know.


----------



## silverfox (24 September 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

I got back in on NEO at 4c after a flutter on Ur stocks while awaiting the exciting period that will follow connection of the gas pipe..I hear from another site that it may be only a few weeks away... but you never know...


----------



## canny (25 September 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

Kain's doing more broker presentations in Melbourne this week, after recovering from going to the AFL final and losing!!!!
NZ Roadshow went very well - the kiwis are in big in the Top 20 and building higher stakes.
I'm really looking forward to watching market sentiment on it this week as the news starts to unfold more.


----------



## Dwib (26 September 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

Big volume for NEO today (15.6 million shares traded). Would anyone like to offer their view on this?


----------



## doctorj (13 October 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

A couple of people have messaged me about NEO in the past few days, I thought it'd be good to post a couple of quick points here.

- At the cash burn rate as per their last quarterly, they were going to run out of cash some time this quarter. They've sinced raised $1.2mill @ 3.5cps which should see them most of the way through next quarter.

- NEOO expires on 16.2.05 with an exercise price of 5cps.  The 280mill odd options at this price would see NEO with $14mill to play with.

- NEO closed today 4.4cps ie out of the money.  Either way, NEO needs a placement to fund its operations.  Options exercised at 5cps is preferable to further placements at 3.5cps for current holders - less dilution.

- Between 2-13 and 3-13, JackHammer is producing at 2.9mmcf/d.  Assuming that gas prices remain above USD$14 (unlikely), they'll nett USD$12.50 per mcf or there abouts once they get the pipeline.  NEO has a 37.5% share, which works out to be just under USD$5mill per year to NEO or an EPS of only about 0.6cps (fully diluted).

- Assuming a P/E of 8 (about what these Junior Oilers like to sit on), this puts NEO on a valuation of about 4.8cps.  Remember, this is assuming that gas prices remain at record highs for the foreseeable future. 

- NEO and their partners don't plan to complete the pipe required to begin selling the gas until they've proved up the field.  At the moment, these two producing wells are being burnt off.

- Given that they will not complete the pipeline required to make money for a while yet, option holders are facing the inevitability of time.  NEOO should continue to be sold down as we near expiry.  

- Even if NEO do pull something from their nether regions and get the share price above 5cps before expiry (perhaps they connect the pipe early or get another well producing at 1.5mmcfd) expect the share price to suffer from a horrible overhang.  They are attempting to increase their shares on issue by more than 50%.  People will find they have over extended themselves and will sell FPO's to fund their exercise.

In short, the next 3 months or so will not be pretty for NEO.  Even in the best case scenario and they get the sp above 5cps and the majority of people exercise their options, I wouldn't expect the share price to get too far away from 5cps for a month or so after the expiry (enough time for people to rebalance their portfolio or sell to enter better trading stocks in a reasonably orderly fashion).  NEOO is going to get pretty ugly soon.  This may also drag down the FPOs.  In short, if you like the look of Jack Hammer, look at OPL which offers far stronger cash backing and diversification without the option overhang.  Failing that, wait till after feb 16th where its likely that even if 'good things' happen, the share price will be under valued anyway.


----------



## canny (13 October 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*



			
				doctorj said:
			
		

> A couple of people have messaged me about NEO in the past few days, I thought it'd be good to post a couple of quick points here.
> 
> - At the cash burn rate as per their last quarterly, they were going to run out of cash some time this quarter. They've sinced raised $1.2mill @ 3.5cps which should see them most of the way through next quarter.
> 
> ...



Doc j - In the interests of fair play and not wanting mis-information quoted, I emailed your post to Anthony Kain this morning, and received a reply early this afternoon.
This is what the company has to say for everyones' interest.


This is way off the mark.  The most blatant mistake among many is that we are burning off 2-13 and 3-13 gas now after we have repeatedly told the market we have shut these wells awaiting connection to the pipeline which we will be doing asap.  Please read the review of operations in the Annual Report filed the Friday before last, this pipeline is just about completed and we have paid for it and all the production equipment needed to produce gas into it which will start with 2-13 and 3-13 but will be added to as we successfully test other wells. 



If this person thinks OPL gives better leverage to Jack Hamar than NEO with current prices I disagree and please ring me if you want to discuss these other points.  We will update you on “substantial news” as soon as it happens.



Regards,

Anthony Kain

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sent: Thursday, 13 October 2005 8:40 AM
To: Anthony Kain
Subject: Re: Nuenco news



Hi Anthony - 

To save the phone calls - I just wanted to send through a posting I have read recently that concerns me somewhat.

Can you please comment on this post - and also let me know when we are likely to hear substantial news please?

Broker presentation was great - but of course I'm more interested in flow rates and any problems occuring out there.

Thanks,


----------



## doctorj (13 October 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

Good to hear he's passionate!  Thanks for correcting me - in my defense it was a quick job late at night (check out the spelling of 'jack hammer' as opposed to 'jack hamar'.  Interesting to read the points he has elected to highlight when there are, to my mind far more serious issues for holders.



> The most blatant mistake among many is that we are burning off 2-13 and 3-13 gas now after we have repeatedly told the market we have shut these wells awaiting connection to the pipeline which we will be doing asap.



In the slew of annoucements I read last night prior to the post, I must have missed they had been shut in.  Either way, the pipeline is not complete, they're not selling gas and simply can't sell gas until the pipeline is complete.  Whether its being burnt or has been shut in, isn't quite the point.

Unfortunately, this is where my second error kicks in (hey, we're all human) - I neglected to mention that they had completed laying the pipeline and were waiting on production equipment.



> If this person thinks OPL gives better leverage to Jack Hamar than NEO with current prices I disagree



I'm not sure where he took the 'better leverage' part from.  There is no doubt that NEO, with 37.5% of the project and a 30mill market cap has better leverage to success than OPL with a $120mill market cap.  My point was that OPL is involved in more projects, has better cash backing and doesn't have to go through a large option expiry (ie. capital raising) which in my experience tends to depress the share price for a period post-expiry.

It's great to see Mr. Kain has taken the time to respond to his shareholders and has done so passionately.  Good management is priceless.

The unfortunate problem he faces is that he needs to get the options 'over the line' or current holders face further dilution with more issues at inevitably less than 5cps. Even if they were able to start selling gas today and gas prices were to remain at USD$14 and the market valued this appropriately, they are still not worth more than 5cps on a P/E basis.  Successful testing of Jack Hamar 2-1 would get them over the line.  For current holders and Mr Kain, I hope this is the case but the clock is ticking on towards 16/2/06 very quickly.


----------



## canny (3 November 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

Heads up that after all the November 1st anns re buying out NEG - the operator, and now being a 50/50 partner with Orchard, there will be a string of activity.
The market so far has not responded well, making NEO a great buy at these prices.
Fat Profits will have a positive write up as will intersuisse brokers. They're the ones I've heard of so far.
Cheers.


----------



## doctorj (3 November 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

I'm still not sure.  Acquiring more land is great news on face value, but my main concern remains - what is going to happen between now and expiry.  I still believe the options are going to get a little messy.


----------



## canny (5 November 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*



			
				doctorj said:
			
		

> I'm still not sure.  Acquiring more land is great news on face value, but my main concern remains - what is going to happen between now and expiry.  I still believe the options are going to get a little messy.



doc - I'm quietly confident that we'll have great things happening before year end - and hopefully enough to get the oppies into the money.
A lot of red tape had to be cleared up before the next stage, and NEG was holding them back.
Hoping for fast and furious now - Kain is pleased to be able to move on quickly now the agreements are all signed.


----------



## mime (15 November 2005)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

Is the company earning revenue yet?


----------



## doctorj (1 January 2006)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*

NEO/NEOO is playing out much as expected. It wouldn't suprise me if OPL is happily sitting on their hands hoping to pick up NEO's assets very cheaply.

Conspiracy theories aside, the options are a write off.  This leaves NEO looking for cash first or early second quarter this calander year. I'd be looking for NEO to make a major low at or just after option expiry.  Bottom pickers that are confident of NEO surviving (or perhaps being taken over) might look to speculate around then. 

An interesting comparison is to compare OPL's recent performance to that of NEO.  Goes to show what the overhang of a major option expiry will do to a junior company.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (12 January 2006)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*



Hi folks,

NEO ... technically primed now, with  3 major time cycles
coming together around 13-16012005 .....  so, will be alert
for some news, next week ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (18 January 2006)

*Re: NEO : Nuenco Nl*



Hi folks,

NEO ..... tested lows at the bottom end of our
trading range today, around 3.5 ..... 

Looking for news/moves over the next couple of days
to turn this one around and some more positive
news, around 02-06 February 2006, as well ... 

happy days

yogi

P.S. ..... holding NEO




=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (30 January 2006)

Hi folks,

NEO ..... expect some positive news in early
February 2006, but some underlying negative
sentiment may keep the response relatively
flat ..... ???

01-06022006 ..... 2 positive cycles here.

March 2006 equinox looks better from this
end, with 2 significant and positive cycles
slotting into place, around 21-24032006 ???

Early April 2006 may bring a significant
negative time cycle, around 06042006 ... ???

-----

NEO has been trading near expected lows,
recently ..... 

happy trading

yogi

P.S. ..... holding NEO



=====


----------



## canny (30 January 2006)

February should be a spectacular month, with oil reserves due to be announced for the Jack Hamar project. These are nearing completion - and you can bet that everything in their power will be done to get the oppies over the line. The rush is on, since OPL became operator. There had been delays with the takeover, and they only in fact started on January 6th - so it's been full steam ahead since then, and as yogi said - it has reached its expected bottom of .035 and should see great profits for Feb. - or hold longer for the really big bucks! I'm looking for 30c before July.


----------



## Dwib (1 February 2006)

At 11:25 today. 

Over 10 million trades which is 3 times the average daily volume. Price is currently 3.7 cents up 0.2 cents today.

Anyone know of the huge interest?

Cheers


----------



## bullmarket (1 February 2006)

Hi Dwib

Re



			
				Dwib said:
			
		

> At 11:25 today.
> 
> Over 10 million trades which is 3 times the average daily volume. Price is currently 3.7 cents up 0.2 cents today.
> 
> ...




I have no idea as I don't follow NEO, so in case you are new try to not get caught up in any ramping that might be going on here or in other chat forums.  

Call me cynical if you like, but I prefer to see it as being cautious, but when I see posts like canny's earlier in this thread saying he/she expects it to be 30c by July without giving any verifiable fundamental or whatever data they like to support their 30c target, and coupled with the fact that NEO's chart shows it was at 16c only a few years ago, I wonder if those talking it up are hoping they will generate enough interest to recover any losses they might have had stashed in their 'bottom drawer' for a while now from stocks like NEO.

I see it's struggling to trade above yesterday's high atm (after yesterday's ann) and so a better indication of at least true short term market sentiment will probably be given by how it closes tonight.  Neo's chart shows it's been trending down since late Sep 05. So whether we are seeing a genuine trend reversal or simply a dead-cat bounce is too early to say for me.  And I also see that since others earlier predicted 3.5c to be a low it had since traded down to 3.3c

So imo, bottom line is beware of ramping posts, especially for penny-dreadfuls like NEO, do your own research to verify whatever you see in posts and make your decisions and don't rely on ramps from other posters.

Good luck

bullmarket


----------



## johnsmith (8 February 2006)

i think its a dead cat bounce in the short term.

long term, who knows. But who really holds these stupid specs for the long term (> 2 years).

I for one, have lost faith in the management. And I see they are using their cash wastefully and taking up new interests elsewhere away from Jack Hamar. Again putting more risk of the NEO going under at the shareholders expense. Loyal shareholders and optionholders have suffered mercilessly at the hands of management, where further dilution and hand outs using cheap placements to old mates is becoming a habit for NEO.

look at its JV partner, OPL. Its share price has been savaged in recent weeks. Maybe because I sold out of them too recently. Who knows?

Anthony Kain is an idiot and should be taken out the back and shot (joke).

If its quacks like a duck and walks like a duck ...


----------



## mime (27 February 2006)

Man I hate this stock


----------



## betrade (27 February 2006)

Yep,

Starting to hurt a little, lucky I am so bloody well far up on SEN!!!!!!
Waiting for the announcement seems to be my stocks favourite games at the moment!!!!!!!!!!!

B


----------



## betrade (28 February 2006)

1040 am Sydney time, and ZERO shares traded.  Does not help that I am not very patient either.  From what I am reading on other forums, Directors want the share price @ 3c so that their billions of options are viable???  Not sure on why that would be though.

B


----------



## Cyph (28 February 2006)

hey guys,

first post here, prolly not what you want to hear... but it might be time to cut your losses with NEO!

I was in NEO, but I got out at 4.5c or something with a 25% loss to accompany it... NEO is as sick as a dog, just look at the chart.


----------



## mime (28 February 2006)

I made up my mind that this stock was all or nothing when I bought it. I've braced for the worst but I'll still be pissed if I lose.



			
				Cyph said:
			
		

> hey guys,
> 
> first post here, prolly not what you want to hear... but it might be time to cut your losses with NEO!
> 
> I was in NEO, but I got out at 4.5c or something with a 25% loss to accompany it... NEO is as sick as a dog, just look at the chart.




Careful. If the stock rockets up and people sell on your advise you could be liable.


----------



## Cyph (28 February 2006)

There is no advice... I just said it _might_ be time to cut your losses.


----------



## laurie (28 February 2006)

mime said:
			
		

> Careful. If the stock rockets up and people sell on your advise you could be liable.




So if Cyph suggest someone to buy and it makes 300% he is then entitled to charge a fee!! 

cheers laurie


----------



## Bobby (1 March 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> February should be a spectacular month, with oil reserves due to be announced for the Jack Hamar project. These are nearing completion - and you can bet that everything in their power will be done to get the oppies over the line. The rush is on, since OPL became operator. There had been delays with the takeover, and they only in fact started on January 6th - so it's been full steam ahead since then, and as yogi said - it has reached its expected bottom of .035 and should see great profits for Feb. - or hold longer for the really big bucks! I'm looking for 30c before July.




Yep what a interesting month for such a CRAP stock !.
People be careful of this sort of RAMPING.  

Bob.


----------



## pacer (1 March 2006)

*Re: NEO  AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!*

What are these guys playing at? Is the share price being forced so low so that their "mates" can pick up ultra cheap shares and a two for one deal on options on the next fund raising of $2m?    

If the results (that they said would be in EARLY Feb!!!!!!) come out soon after the shares and options have been taken up by their "mates", then the share price dramaticaly jumps, wouldn't you have to say that we've all been taken for a ride, especialy if the price is in the low to mid 3c mark?

Wish I was one of their mates.....EH!     

Would I be wrong in saying that I and other small holders should contact the ASX and complain if this occurs.   

LOTSA LUCK GUYS


----------



## mime (1 March 2006)

*Re: NEO  AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				pacer said:
			
		

> What are these guys playing at? Is the share price being forced so low so that their "mates" can pick up ultra cheap shares and a two for one deal on options on the next fund raising of $2m?
> 
> If the results (that they said would be in EARLY Feb!!!!!!) come out soon after the shares and options have been taken up by their "mates", then the share price dramaticaly jumps, wouldn't you have to say that we've all been taken for a ride, especialy if the price is in the low to mid 3c mark?
> 
> ...




Sound very illegal. But it would be a disaster for the stock price if the directors got charged.


----------



## laurie (1 March 2006)

*Re: NEO  AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				pacer said:
			
		

> What are these guys playing at? Is the share price being forced so low so that their "mates" can pick up ultra cheap shares and a two for one deal on options on the next fund raising of $2m?
> 
> :




pacer

so why are people selling?!!  I haven't   

cheers laurie


----------



## pacer (1 March 2006)

What price did you get them at laurie?
 I'm still holding from 4.2c

Still not the answers I was looking for  :goodnight


----------



## pacer (1 March 2006)

*argh #2*

Still wanting a decent reply to this query............  

What are these guys playing at? Is the share price being forced so low so that their "mates" can pick up ultra cheap shares and a two for one deal on options on the next fund raising of $2m?  

If the results (that they said would be in EARLY Feb!!!!!!) come out soon after the shares and options have been taken up by their "mates", then the share price dramaticaly jumps, wouldn't you have to say that we've all been taken for a ride, especialy if the price is in the low to mid 3c mark?

Wish I was one of their mates.....EH!  

Would I be wrong in saying that I and other small holders should contact the ASX and complain if this occurs.  

LOTSA LUCK GUYS


----------



## laurie (1 March 2006)

pacer

Saying it's happening and proving it is another thing! and to be honest even though this is a forum you may be liable for defamation if someone from NEO is reading this or someone here informs NEO so be carefull mate  

cheers laurie


----------



## yogi-in-oz (2 March 2006)

Hi folks,

NEO ... almost primed for some news/moves ... ???

Off its lows, but needs some volume,
to be convincing ..... 

happy days

yogi


----------



## pacer (2 March 2006)

*court action*

Cant be taken to court for asking questions, it's a democracy we're in.......... supposedly anyway.  

I've gotten away with alot over the years just by wording things in the right way....  

Thanks for the warning anyway........up the commies!


----------



## Top Cat (2 March 2006)

Hi all,

New here but was great reading the thread right back to last year when everyone had great expectation.

Well  just when I thought that Neo was at a low I bought neooa @ .007 then bang....they hit .006 today   .  Well I have until Dec 07 so hopefully something will turn around by then     With such a long time to run generally what would you expect the price difference between the share and the options to be if the shares did rise given that the exercise price is 6 cents.

Have a great day


----------



## yogi-in-oz (9 March 2006)

Hi folks,

NEO ..... expecting some positive news ahead,
around 21-24032006 ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## pacer (10 March 2006)

HMMMMM... NEO up 10% so far today and 4 mill traded...........who's got a finger in the pie or an ear to the wall......is it a good time to get back on...........good news coming?.......about bloody time we heard something good out of this lot, and soon. :swear: 

Still holding out for the big news....keep watching as those in the know will pounce, wish I was woking on site to get the inside scoop.

What do you base the news release on Yogi?

gogogo neo


----------



## steveson (10 March 2006)

not sure about the gas holdups--maybe previous operators fault but I hope that as OPL stated on results of 1-1 drill late 04 that it wasn't the amount of HC's found that success of project would be based on but the ability to produce it. They know there's plenty there but maybe the time taken is what has been required to sought this.  Again the market might be subdued when news of reserves are released!Maybe they are holding on till flow rate news can be released also! Really looking forward to this.I hold shares purchased ranging from 4.6 to 3.9.I feel very confident! Wonder about the plus factor with Ivanhoe as partner?Any thoughts on this would be good!Good Luck to all who hold.


----------



## Bosley (10 March 2006)

Thanks steveson for the "good luck to all who hold"

I am one who bought at 4.5c cos I was thought the charts showed a possbile run north...sadly I watched it drop over the last few months all the way down to 2.9 b4 a reprisal to 3.3  today...

I contacted Anthony Kain a few days back - had not much to say other than he recently got back from California & he will release news when it 'matures'...

Good Luck with your 'stake' in the company...

Cheers

Bosley


----------



## laurie (10 March 2006)

Bosley said:
			
		

> I contacted Anthony Kain a few days back - had not much to say other than he recently got back from California & he will release news when it 'matures'...
> 
> 
> Cheers
> ...




Well if he did tell you anything that could be considered insider trading! most people like Kain are tight lipped about information

cheers laurie


----------



## Bosley (11 March 2006)

Agreed Laurie...

Let's hope when It does "mature" it is worth the wait hey???


----------



## yogi-in-oz (11 March 2006)

Hi Pacer,

NEO ..... anticipated positive news around
the March equinox 21-24032006 figured on
favourable aspects by Venus and Mars to 
sensitive zodiac degrees for NEO  ..... 

happy days

  yogi

P.S. ..... holding NEO.


----------



## pacer (13 March 2006)

I don't believe in starsigns Yogi, anyone know of a good psychic?


----------



## laurie (14 March 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi Pacer,
> 
> NEO ..... anticipated positive news around
> the March equinox 21-24032006 figured on
> ...




Yogi
Maybe to-days news was the one you are refeering to yes?

cheers laurie


----------



## pacer (14 March 2006)

Hohum. Well I dont know about them giving shares away at 2.5 cents. Why would you do that, and throwing in the options too, so what if they lost on thier options last time, thats the risk you take, theres no need to suck up to these plonkers is there? well I havn't seen this happen before have any of you ....with shares still sitting around 3c?

Well the spiel sounds sort of positive but the snail needs a good kick in the shell.

Not the great news I was expecting anyway, holding still.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (14 March 2006)

Hi Laurie,

NEO ..... too early for the cycle previously posted .....

..... will still be alert for more news/moves, 
around 21-24032006 ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## mime (31 March 2006)

Blah someone should beat the directors with a large stick. $.028 and dropping!!


----------



## laurie (31 March 2006)

mime

Faith my dear fellow it will gush with oil  

cheers laurie


----------



## wallyoff (31 March 2006)

All hi!

Just a quick question, when will the pipeline be ready to supply gas to the market? Sorry can’t seem to find any information on estimate complication date…


----------



## laurie (31 March 2006)

I think demand is not there west coast of America is having a mild winter JMHO   

cheers laurie


----------



## mime (12 April 2006)

Anyone notice the big jump today? Any idea why?


----------



## laurie (12 April 2006)

mime said:
			
		

> Anyone notice the big jump today? Any idea why?




yep 


> Salinas Energy Limited (SAE) today announced that further positive results have been achieved in the ongoing flow testing program for the North Yowlumne ST-1 oil discovery well. The company said the following was the Company’s preliminary interpretation of the test results so far, three zones were perforated and tested for flow. Salinas noted a 32 degree API oil with minor associated gas was been tested, at currently unconfirmed rates, from the lower two zones, Zone 1, 12,680 feet to 13,020 feet and Zone 2, 12,700 feet to 12,840 feet. Salinas interpreted these zones to be geologically related and likely to be in the same reservoir pressure regime. The company said 36 degree API oil with minor associated gas has been tested from Zone 3 between 12,490 feet and 12,690 feet which Salinas Energy considered to be the main reservoir originally targeted by the well. The group said the test results indicated that this zone has better reservoir characteristics than the lower zones and was likely to have a different pressure regime.




cheers laurie


----------



## steveson (12 April 2006)

Gladly! NEO's SP going ahead on strength of SAE announce of oil flow in North Yolumne test.NEO has 2 1/2 % interest in this find via its stake in Statesman Resources[19.9%]Estimated recoverable oil here 100mmb!
As u well know still waiting 4 flow results of gas at JH field which jv partner OPL expects to be commercially viable & into production in the not too distant future. & then we have JH oil to come. NEO is looking GOOD! My couple of hundred thousand Rights Issue entitlement is also looking rosier now!  Good Luck !


----------



## yogi-in-oz (26 May 2006)

Hi folks,

NEO ..... would not be surprised to see some
good news released from the OPL camp soon
and this may flow on to NEO, as they both
have positive cycles showing, around:

26-29052006 ... significant and positive news ... 

..... and more for NEO:

07062006 ... positive spotlight on NEO

13-14062006 ... 2 cycles here ... negative news???

3006-03072006 ... minor and positive cycle.

07-10072006 ... significant and positive - finances???

happy days

yogi



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (31 May 2006)

Hi folks,

NEO .....  "Update on South East Lost Hills"

happy days

 yogi


----------



## laurie (17 June 2006)

yogi-in-oz

What's your take on the Trading Halt and Suspension   

cheers laurie


----------



## yogi-in-oz (17 June 2006)

Hi Laurie,

NEO ..... as per post above, we were expecting some
negative news, when the trading halt was requested, 
last week ..... 

..... however, given that NEO is cashed-up after a recent
capital raising, it would be a difficult pill to swallow, if they
were trying to raise even more money, unless it is for a 
particular acquisition ..... yes???

Of course, there's been speculation about a takeover, 
but with NEO projects being in early stages of defining
a resource, it would be hard to see anything, but POTENTIAL
..... and how do we value that for takeover purposes  ???

So, while it may be somebody taking a stake in NEO, it
is hard to envisage a full-blown takeover right now, unless
it is a sizable shareholder, disgruntled with the slow
progress of the current management .... ???

Anyway, all this speculation gets us nowhere, so it's
easier and less stressful to wait for the announcement
and then weigh it up, for good or bad.

If good, add to our holding ..... if bad, bail out and
get on with the next one, as there's no shortage of
candidates, right now ..... !~! ... lol

happy days

 yogi


----------



## laurie (18 June 2006)

Thanks Yogi always appreciate your input

cheers laurie


----------



## pacer (26 June 2006)

Now what the hell are they up to, more throwing money around, but not actualy producing anything, glad I got out at 3.8c, hmmmm maybe 2c is about right to buy in again, but they're still diluting the shares and gonna reduce the number to get the price to 20c.....so they can lower the share price again????? and make your investment totaly worthless, pretty hard to make a share even more worthless but they seem to be doing a damn fine job of it.

I thought oil floated to the top....Nuenco must have lead poisoning.

I wonder also what sort of acid theyre using (not the psychodelic stuff) to clean the mud out of the holes...last time I spilt battery acid on the ground it did nothing.......maybe they are using the other type of acid and that's why nothing is getting done...they're all tripping!

Just a thoery.


----------



## chennyleeeee (26 June 2006)

Man this stocks down the drain. It might be a good buy at the moment at 1.9cents, it seems to be at support but only time will tell if this support holds or it might tumble further than this. Might be a very good stock to have in your watchlist.

CHEN


----------



## pacer (27 June 2006)

Yeah it looks bad, but why would an investor give them the cash to buy into more land if they didn't have some confidence in NEO.

A 20% drop in price on good news seems strange, just when they may be ready for some more good news with the current wells, but that's market sentiment for you and dictates the share price, so I bought in today at 1.9c and am happy with this gamble as the payoff could be huge, especialy with this new aquisition.

This aquisition seems to be what they have been looking for for a long time anyway, and increases thier acreage by 18 times, so sentiment must be the cause...cant see any other reason for it.....I recon they got it cheap and having a company that has 40 years experience in that area to come on board is yet another asset.

If what they are sitting on at the moment gives them a current valuation of about 8c and estimated future share price of 50c to $1.50 and they hit something good in this new area you can imagine the future share price.

To me sentiment is playing a bigger part in the share price than the fact there has been slow progress, and so much share dilution, which should decrease once the gas starts flowing. I think they said, a while back, that there will not be any need to find further funding once these wells are in full swing, and it should be noted that this a junior oiler that has only been in this area for 18 months, which in the big scheme of things is only a small time period....personaly I bought only 55000 shares, and see it as a possible retirement fund, or I've lost less than I would have spent on bad day at the races or casino.

Not trying to get support here as my share holding is very small and insignificant compared to the rest of my portfolio but any comments here would be appreciated.

I usualy go on the saying..."the trend is your friend" but in this case I'm going on gut instinct.....NEO may fall some more but it's not enough to put me off.....I may even buy some more.


----------



## chennyleeeee (27 June 2006)

Definately worth a few hundred or a grand in this. The payoffs could be spectacular for sure and considering its on a very well established support, it might be the right time.

Still looking for a reversal signal. 1.8cents at 1.27pm

CHEN


----------



## pacer (28 June 2006)

Oh dear, Huston we have a problem. mayday mayday mayday, we're crashing............................

Any ideas anyone..........would it be dangerous to buy more NEO at about 1.5


----------



## pacer (28 June 2006)

Interesting open to trade today with alot more support....
1.5 mill traded at open and one player in with 15mill as a support buffer at 1.8c.....could this be the end of the downturn?


----------



## chennyleeeee (28 June 2006)

We'll have to wait till the end of day now...but what confidence to buy that many. Its almost a house worth of shares. But then again maybe their just rich and have gambling in their blood.

CHEN


----------



## chennyleeeee (28 June 2006)

We've got 3 new entrants and 2 more million trades. People are willing to step it up to 1.9 cents. Will our 15 million share man do the same?   

CHEN


----------



## yogi-in-oz (28 June 2006)

Hi folks,

NEO ..... given the share consolidation and
all the other recent events, it may take
some time for NEOphites to feel that all
the drama has finished ... ???

Expecting positive news/moves for NEO
on 3006-04072006 ... 

Next negative cycle due, around 10072006 ... ???

  happy trading 

     yogi



-----


----------



## chennyleeeee (29 June 2006)

The 15 million man has withdrawn his order. =(

CHEN


----------



## pacer (29 June 2006)

Still plenty of support, don't panic.


----------



## chennyleeeee (29 June 2006)

Breath In Breath Out

CHEN


----------



## pacer (29 June 2006)

Do you want a paper bag or two Chen?, one for hyperventilating, and one in case you start spewing if the price drops again,.... or to hold all your profits if it starts climbing.
Still plenty of support at this price, best way to raise price is to buy 5 or 6 million yourself, go on I dare you, you also beat me to pick NEO for the stock comp, and you would win if you did buy a few million....sell your house! lol


----------



## yogi-in-oz (2 July 2006)

Hi folks,

Let's see if we can refloat NEO, this week ... 

NEO chart shows that she ran aground last week
to make a double-bottom, with a similar sounding
in February 2004, around 1.8 .....


See NEO chart, attached below ..... 


..... from 2004 lows to 2005 highs 387 days elapsed,
but it took exactly 90 days (solar degrees) longer 
for the downleg from the March 2005 highs to the 
current lows.

Volumes over recent days have been high, indicating 
a blow-off low and renewed interest by buyers, 
despite an unpopular consolidation of capital
(due to its timing)

Finally, two positive cycles this week may well
give us a favourable tide to lift NEO back into
green water ..... lol

happy days


  yogi

P.S. ..... MOS and AZZ may also be good performers,
           in the week ahead.


----------



## pacer (7 July 2006)

Well she's holding her own for the moment.............come on baby, do something anything.
I wanna send out Jed Clampet to put a few holes in the ground........anyone for some rabbit shooting in california????


----------



## pacer (11 July 2006)

WOW where did all this support come from, things maybe looking up for the old girl after all........Any opinions??


----------



## Quentin_txh1178 (11 July 2006)

Hey guys ,

Im new here, the reason why I joined was because like you I want to see Nuenco hit the jackpot. I Paid 2.9 Cents for it about 2 months back and have been disapointed ever since. But like you all I believe it has potential and always appears to be on the brink of finding something big but not no avail. I was nervous as well about that trading suspension but wasnt surprised that the market didnt respond favourably to the relatively positive due to the current state of the markets.

Im still goin to hang in there though, does anybody have any additional information about the company like there progress of anything?

Cheers,

Quentin


----------



## pacer (12 July 2006)

Well Quentin, everyone's holding, it's alway slow with these guys, I think it's probably about time Yogi called Cain again and got up him for some more info.
Fall in price was just around tax time so they were probably just doing the old tax loss thing and will be back within a month...just a guess.
I bought at 4.5c and got out at 3.8, and am back in for more punnishment, but other wins have more than made up for it........don't put all your eggs in one basket as they say.
Best do what I do ....put them a way in a drawer and forget about it....move on to other things...plenty of others out there.

Best advice I can give is "the trend is your friend"  If its going up slowly it's a better bet, I don't think buying at 2.9c was very smart as there was no real support around that time, but we're all entitled to make mistakes, especialy at the start and you will always learn from them...trust me....and don't listen to rampers too much or you may get stung too...do your reasearch.

My mate who has traded for MANY years, said it would hit around 2c so I got out, he also said that at that price anything could happen, good news, a takeover or management shakeup, that could either ruin  or make the share price, so it's becoming even more of a speculative share.....Me I don't realy care that much as the amount I have in them isn't enough to make me cry if I lost the lot, and that's the point....never put in more than you are prepared to loose....I have a checklist I use for every purchase that covers everything I can think of...if it it's a bit touch and go i may put in a little bit, if it doesn't add up then I leave it alone. you may only find 1 in 100 that are 100% ripe for the picking...and you could still loose.

This one is, in my opinionon the lower end of a good buy, but as I had lost a bit already I have put back in what I had left after loosing last time, and guess what.....I have even more shares than last time by a hell of a lot, but NEO are of course a little bit more diluted now, but with more assets too remember.

It's all a bit Yin-Yan at the moment, it's just yan has been winning...........


----------



## Quentin_txh1178 (12 July 2006)

Yeh I would agree there are better shares out there. When I bought it back at 2.9 cents, It appeared to be coming out of the downward trend but unfortunately it did not find support at around this level.   

But I decided to stick with it because I believe thye are moving in the right direction very slowly though. It was mentioned that they may have devalued their share price as it is at the end of the financial year, how would a company do this?

Regards

Quentin


----------



## Quentin_txh1178 (12 July 2006)

Oh yeh and another quick thing...

The share price seems to have found support at around the 1.8 - 2.0 cents mark. A few weeks ago I was ripping my fricking hair out when it go down to 1.7 cents and there were buyers wanting it for 1 cent!


----------



## steveson (13 July 2006)

I just wonder though==have a lot of the delays with both opl & neo been due to the circumstances surrounding attaining more acreage before going hard at JH Field.After all,with price of oil & deep plays commercially viable now in this area maybe getting more land was the play before revealing the potential of JH. There must be some twist to all of this! Or would it have been a small oversight by NEG-OPL-NEO to sink funds straight into building pipeline & then ring AREA up &ask requirements for hooking up gas!Just can't get my head around that move.Good Luck All!


----------



## Quentin_txh1178 (13 July 2006)

hey steveson

Can you or anyone out there tell me if they have started to pump the gas out any of their drill sites and feed it through their pipeline? 

Does anybody also know if the pipeline is finished yet?

Regards 

Quentin


----------



## laurie (13 July 2006)

Insufficent flow rate from NEO wells I think the minimum flow rate is 1.5m they can only get .5m

cheers laurie


----------



## pacer (14 July 2006)

The flow rates are low because of the mud clogging the bore holes, they're using acid to try and remove it, I think this is the mud they use to line the walls and fill in cracks so it doesn't completely clog or cave in ect. and has not alot to do with the pressure in the bottom, once opened up they will hopefuly get the required flow rates, 
Pipeline last time I looked had not been hooked up.....Still in testing mode and cleaning holes out, so wont connect till there is useful flow rates. I agree they were putting the cart before the horse on this one....build a pipeline to make everyone think it's all go, then dissapoint us again...idiots!.
Quentin....I don't think they can or did devalue the SP as only the market can price a share, I think the drop was, as I said, due to loss taking before the financial years end so they (share holders, not the company) can offset it against profits from other sources.
What I don't like is that they seem to be acting as investors for us instead of getting on with the job at hand, buying that other company and thier rights was a good move but they're also buying into other companies aswell which is not what they're supposed to be doing unless they are realy onto something through pub/pillow talk....guess we'll find out soon enough
Still holding


----------



## Quentin_txh1178 (14 July 2006)

Ok so they need a flow rate of 1.5 for it to be commercially viable...

and they are at a third of that. Do they know or can they estimate the flow rate of a well before they actually spend any money on it? Like in this instance even though the well is only pumping out a third of the minimum amount due to mud clogging, does NEO know that once the clogging is fixed up the gas will flow at 1.5 or is that just a risk a mining company takes?

But Pacer I know what you mean about stop being investors especially when their share price and company value is so low. You would think the logical approach would be to 1) Locate gas. 2) pump the stuff up to gain revenue which will assist further expansion. And finally 3) Expand exploration area. 

Maybe the company they bought into was to good to pass up asset wise and experience wise. Or maybe NEO might be worried about the flow rates ??

Regards

Quentin


----------



## pacer (18 July 2006)

Dunno much about drilling but I can guess that if flow rates are too low they would be able to say if was due to lower pressure which is bad- they should be able to test for this easily though by pressure guage, or clogging, which either requires chemical (they're trying acid) or mechanical (redrilling-dunno if they can do this to a hole full of gas under pressure). They may even have to make the hole bigger but all this is speculation from an engineer that's more into dirt mining...might do a search on the net and find out what I can just for the hell of it anyway.

As for the rest .... who knows what's going on in thier little heads....I couldn't sleep at night if I was getting bagged by investors this much....we want more info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best of luck........


----------



## Quentin_txh1178 (24 July 2006)

Hey,

I dont know if anyone out there has checked the NEO website lately, but there is an interesting article that was listed this month. It mentions a few valuable things...

Firstly one of the reasons for the delays is not only the problem with cloggings but have also had to deal with equipment shortages. 

The article also outlines events that most people already know of namely the expansion of NEO through the acquisition of Surf Petroleum. 

Finally, they NEO is looking at a financial restructure and will seek permission to consolidate their 868,224,851 on a ratio of 11 to 1. 

What do people out there make of that last sentence?

Regards

Quentin


----------



## laurie (24 July 2006)

Well then the sp would be worth .198c! and that in practice never happens   

cheers laurie


----------



## Quentin_txh1178 (25 July 2006)

Hey Laurie

Just out of curiousity why wouldnt it happen?

Regards Quentin


----------



## pacer (26 July 2006)

Equipment should be on site shortly to clear holes and frac 2.1 hole.
Pressure was so great it made drilling unstable/uncontrolable and they had to use the heaviest mud available, including wallnut husks. they use this mud as a lubricant for the drill bit, remove debris and to seal the hole lining during drilling process to prevent pressure buildup for safety reasons.

So no need to worry about lack of pressure or the gass not being there.

Seems that using acid was a gamble and that fracing was always going to be the probable outcome, to create a porous area for the gass to flow through.


----------



## Brissydave (26 July 2006)

Just out of interest Pacer, where did you get this info ... ? .. not that I am complaining, I am holding, and was worried about the lack of recent updates .. until now ... thanks Pacer

The pressure problem sounds like the sort of problem any gas exploration co. would like to have .. LOL

Cheers .... Dave


----------



## pacer (26 July 2006)

Hi Dave....Was not perfectly sure if I was right about my assumptions. so I asked the guys on hotcopper (another great site).
looking back on all the info over the last year, my own experiences in the mining game, and this,  make these statements sort of almost factual..lol
Some actualy call the boss man for a chat and get info on when the rigs are available, as any holder is entitled to do, but they are well known to him, so I don't bother mysef as I would probably be wasting his time and mine.
Have you read FAQ on thier site?

You get the idea......seek and ye shall find. Hope we get results soon anyway so people will stop calling it a 'dogs vomit of a company'. and let us make the $$$ we deserve for sticking with it here.


----------



## Quentin_txh1178 (27 July 2006)

Hey all,

Just to remind everyone NEO will post their 4th quarter results this Monday. This could also be why we have not any updates - they will propbably include it in this report.

regards

Quentin


----------



## Brissydave (27 July 2006)

Hi Pacer



			
				pacer said:
			
		

> Hope we get results soon anyway so people will stop calling it a 'dogs vomit of a company'. and let us make the $$$ we deserve for sticking with it here.





I agree ... but it is not so much sticking with it as being stuck with it ... I bought just before the correction, and I just am not going to take any more losses by selling, so I have decided to keep this one. 

I actually believe that this stock has very good potential .... gas and hopefully oil, in the US .. there just has to be demand ... I've been to the states and seen their "doollies" (dual wheel utes), and how much juice they suck, and the yanks will turn on a heater before getting a jumper out ... LOL.

Cheers ... Dave


----------



## doctorj (27 July 2006)

Maybe NEO would be better off selling its share certificates to burn as fuel...

NEO share certificate powered car, power stations - they can create a whole new industry...


----------



## pacer (27 July 2006)

Not very helpful doc....no wonder they call you 'QUACKS'....

Definitely oil down there....just stick to the gas for now...easy money to get things rolling....patience is a virtue, some have lost more than others here, but only those who sold...If you have not sold out to the down ramping and fall in price then you have lost nothing yet, just like if you have not sold a stock when it had gone up you have not made anything yet.

Mental attitude towards your position is all that counts..patience my son.

And now a tiny prayer for our little Nuenco...God bless all who hold...Amen.

That should work........LOL


----------



## Quentin_txh1178 (31 July 2006)

Hello everybody,

Nothing new on the NEO front...

Only thing to add is that the fourth quarter reports are due today. I called up Nuenco and asked if they will be released today and was told that would not because Anthony is over in Sydney doing presentations. I asked when they would be released and was told probably when Anthony arrives back in Perth.

Regards

Quentin


----------



## pacer (7 August 2006)

Seems there are not many still talking this company anymore....everyone got stung so now we have to start a new fan club.....as stated, in the latest ann, this stock is way over sold, so I have put another bid in at 1.7c and hope to pick up a very cheap NEO, and can still see an upside...downrampers begone.

This will probably fly to 3-4c again soon, and I dont realy care if it don't. If it hits anything above 2.4-2.6c then look out for a 6c top within a few months and a 12c top in a year or so.....it's definitely slow going at the moment but those who hold will, more than likely, be more than happy in a year or two...it's only those impatient daytrader types that have beaten this one to the ground....perfect 'put it in the drawer' stock, at 1.7c ...If you can get it at that!

NEO...get fraccin'

AMEN................


----------



## Quentin_txh1178 (7 August 2006)

Yeh,

Tell me about it, the NEO fan club has certainly died off in the past couple of months. I did the same thing last week Pacer and purchased additional shares at 0.017 cents. My rational was that I cannot see the prices dropping below 0.017 cents.

Regards

Quentin


----------



## steveson (7 August 2006)

I am part of the fan club still hangin in. Hopefully 2-1 will have been cleaned up soon & then maybe they can get the ball rolling with a bit of steady income as meagre as it might be to start with. Better late than never. I enjoy seeing posts on different forums from disgruntled punters-that don't have stake any longer & bag the crup out of NEO, but you just know they are still sweating on the turn, so as to jump back in. It is still exciting for me, even though I've got some ground to make up first. Have a stake in both SAE & OPL also. Not long to go now!! All the Best!


----------



## laurie (7 August 2006)

Quentin_txh1178 said:
			
		

> Hello everybody,
> 
> Nothing new on the NEO front...
> 
> ...




On what NEO....must not have made an impression looking at the sp   

cheers laurie


----------



## Quentin_txh1178 (7 August 2006)

Yes I do agree that there has been a lot of people who have ditched the stock and are now bagging the crap out of it but are still eyeing it off. Oh well I guess we will have to wait longer.

What I wouldnt mind doing is getting some sort of time frame for when they expect this gas to starting flowing. DId anyone read the fourth quarter report? When they stated that there were technical difficulties I am not to sure what they meant - can anyone enlighten me?

I am not to sure how the presentation went, I think people have heard enough presentations and talks and 100 percent drilling rate blah blah. People will believe it when that gas starts flowing!

Regards

Quentin


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 August 2006)

Hi there all.....well what do you know,another forum with NEO posters on board.

Well I`ve become a NEO prisoner too and mainly due to the share price dropout in which I did not want to sell.Anyhow the time I used to look into things a bit deeper.Did you know that API 28 and lower is considered heavy oil,above API 33 is considered light.The diatomite needs hydraulic fracturing to releasethe oil which flows into the well and is pumped out.Simple by theory huh.

 WHAT ARE DIATOMS?
Diatoms are photosynthetic single celled plants that live as plankton in lakes, rivers and oceans. Charles Darwin wrote in 1872 "Few objects are more beautiful than the minute siliceous cases of the Diatomaceae". Diatoms are vital to humankind as they make up a quarter of the earth's plant life and they produce at least a quarter of the oxygen we breathe. 

WHY DIATOMITE IS SUPER ABSORBENT 
Each granule contains millions of microscopic, hollow, perforated cylindrical shells, that were produced by the ancient Diatoms (refer to SEM photos), resulting in an inert, lightweight, highly porous, super absorbent material. Diatomite does not break down and become slippery when wet like other absorbent materials. 25 million Diatoms would fit in teaspoon.

Those paragraphs are obviously pasted.Interesting nonetheless don`t you think?The truth is it is thick oil and it takes some to get it up (bit like my old fella, tee hee).Rule number one.....ALWAYS research your stock first,and get into every nook and cranny.Enough said,I`m going back to bed,could someone bag me when NEO comes around please...thankyou...Wysiwyg.


----------



## steveson (8 August 2006)

point taken---but really this has been broadcast from the start by Steve Graves OPL- when stated they knew there was plenty there in source shale---the challenge is getting it out!!Most punters thought we would have gas sales commencing a year ago. Anyway it's coming & just when i start nodding off we have 14 mil traded by lunchtime!!


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 August 2006)

Excellent....018....019....020 taken out rather convincingly...  best day in a while


----------



## pacer (8 August 2006)

Yeah I bought !0 mill myself today.....not!          hehe

Missed out at 1.7 but got some more at 1.8 early yesterday...happy enough!

Gotta say that this may be the retirement fund....can still see the upside and will be ready for it soon....big numbers going through today doesn't necessarily mean much, but may mean they finaly have the gear on site to FINALLY frac the flamin holes and get it all all going, or it could just be a reaction to the $78 a barrel hike today aswell.

A little cash (gas/oil) flow means less dilution, and that will make or break us here. We can use the sales to finance more drilling then ....look out baby....it's a skyrocket...can't wait....and that is what killed the price....impaitence and day traders.

I lost 5k on this and sold out....now we will see the baggers go begging!

Still a very young oiler that has potential and an extremely large acreage now.....why would you buy into more acreage if it wasn't a goer?....think about it!

We're either being lied to and lead down a path to destruction, or a huge play!

I'm going to go to a REPUTABLE  psychic to find out....lol....I'll ask my moggy too...Felix is a pretty good judge of a stock.

I hope anything I say doesn't influence you into a position as I could be wrong again. If you get into NEO then I wish you all the best and  hope you diddn't put your entire life saving into it....unless we win then you can buy me a beer...or a bourbon.

Can we have a NEO PARTY when when it hits 20c....where will we have it.....PERTH sounds good as it is in my back yard and FREO is the base....not a bad party place too ....when it hits $1+ ,I will be retired and happy.....3-5 years.....and only 37-39 years old!

Enjoy the game ....cu.....................


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 August 2006)

Hi there pacer matey...

20 c will come around sooner than you think `cause there is an eleven to one consolidation within months...re:quarterly report.If approved by shareholders.

Over 600,000 bucks worth of shares above us before the open road so let`s hope for a fraccing good day again tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (9 August 2006)

Yeah baby.....gogogo........NEO.................fraccin good,

Gota heap at a rediculous price and now we gogogo against the flow!
It'is a consolidation that I will take full adfvantage of TO 20C...I expect that the price wil fall from 20c to 15c and then I will be selling my house to get back on at 13c ......Anyone who put thier house on this is either a comlete LOONY or has seen a realy good psychic ..........Personaly I have certain psychic abilities and take advantage of them.......but only for daytrading...LONG TERM I HAVE NO IDEA!!!! ....MY MOGGY FELIX PICKS ALL MY BEST CENT SHARES....I WRITE 100 SHARES DOWN ON POST-ITS AND THE FIRST 5 THAT STICK TO HIM, I BUY HIS ,AND HE DOES ALOT BETTER THAN ME...AND EATS BETTER TOO....-as he can afford to.

At any price below 2.2c is a bargain for a speccie like this....."ANT" SAYS IT IS AN OVER-SOLD STOCK....DO WE BELIEVE HIM?

ANT..GIVE US A REASON NOT TO SELLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GIVE US SOME SORT OF DATES AND TIME FRAMES !!!!!!!!
WHEN THE HELL DO YOU EXPECT TO GET A FRACCIN FRAC DONE, AND WHY THE HELL WONT YOU STATE THE FLAMIN'G FACT THAT YOU HAVE FRACCED UP, AND IN WHAT WAY ........ARE YOU BAGGING THIS STOCK PRIVATELY TO GET BETTER PRICES FOR YOUR MATES.....BY BAGGING i
 I MEAN A LACK OF INFO...ECT....JUST THE SAME OLD RHETORIC! AND NOT ANY NEW INFO GIVEN...........

HELL, SEND ME OVER FOR A LOOK AND I WILL GIVE YOU MORE INFO , I BET I CAN GIVE A BETTER ANAYSIS OF THE POSITION THAN, OLD 'ANT' CAIN CAN,,,YES I AM QUALIFIED ENOUGH...NO ****E.

WHERE THE HELL ARE THE RIGS AND THE BLOKES THAT ARE SUPPOSED TO BE DOING THE WORK...WE PAY YOU TO LOOK AFTER OUR INTERESTS AND YOU JUST GIVE US ****E AND BUGGERALL RESULTS.....THE SAME BULL WONT CUT IT FOR MUCH LONGER.........WHAT IS YOUR GAME?

SUPERB PROFITS TO BE MADE BUT YOU KEEP FRACCIN UP MR CAIN.

WHERE THE HELL IS THE COMPANY GOING WITH THIS GAMBLING ON BEING ABLE TO GET THE BLOODY OIL AND GAS OUT!.......MOST OF US CAN UNDERSTAND PROCEDURE ON SITE AND WOULD LKE A BIT MORE INFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacer (9 August 2006)

24 mill traded at mid day, 2.2 cents, what does anyone know about that.....no news but 2 days of massive trading........insiders in the know...toot toot.................will we get a speeding ticket.


----------



## Quentin_txh1178 (10 August 2006)

Hmmm,

Interesting past few days on the NEO front. We have had two days with a volume of approximately 20 million and approximately 400,000 dollars worth of shares changing hands daily. Today, we are on volume of 8 million and at lunch time so I am expecting that the biggest trading was yesterday for NEO. I have a few theories as to why NEO has had so much volume.

When I called up last week I was told that Anthony was over in the Eastern Sates giving presentations to investors. Maybe this had an impact.

The second theory is a few big players traded on NEO and manipulated the market causing demand to outstrip supply in the short term which resulted in a positive price shift.

Or maybe like Pacer said there is a bit of news going on and it has been leaked.

Hopefully its the latter. But I can't help but think though that it was a bit of a market manipulation as the price is trading around the 0.02 - 0.021 mark.

Regards

Quentin


----------



## Quentin_txh1178 (10 August 2006)

Actually one more thing to add...

Checking the market depth there is a lot more buyers and sellers so hopefully meaning that there is obviously more interest in this NEO. Hopefully we all see some smiling faces around this forum if the price goes up.

One more thing... Does anybody know when this meeting for the consolidation of 11 - 1 is? 

Thanks 

Quentin


----------



## pacer (14 August 2006)

Trading is moving along nicely again.......above 2c anyway....hopefuly that's the bottom here.....will load up at 2c if possible.....something is a brewing me thinks....fraccing soon I hope anyway.


----------



## pacer (14 August 2006)

Finished the day well...23 mill traded.....will we see more volume this week? ...another bumper day...finished at 2.3c....can't see me getting any at 2c in the near future......hope I m sitting on my retirement nest egg....500,000 at 1.8c average.

That will equate to $300,000 when it hits $1 in 5 years...or hopefuly in 1....dreams are free......oh that'd only be $295000 as I lost $5k on this bugger 6 months ago!....the bottom has been hit!

With our new acreage it could hit $5-10 in 10 years if they can prove up any finds, even with farmin out. We just need to see the cash rolling in to begin paying for more exploration drilling.....

Get Fraccin and show me the MONEY!

At this price I can afford to be more patient..........


----------



## doctorj (14 August 2006)

You're sitting on a 28% gain - well done!  Are you using a stop or is this your bet for early retirement?

I'd love you to be qualify those figures of $5-10 for NEO.  I can't see how you can get that from their current portfolio of acerage.  Add to this the need for on going capital raisings (oil and gas exploration aint cheap) creating dilution, it's even tougher.

I haven't included figures to support my arguement, but intend to when I get home this evening.  I look forward to looking over yours then!

My gut feeling is the recent speculation in this stock is a product of NEO's recent inclusion in The Bulletin's Speculator.

It's also worth being aware that NEO has an 11 for 1 consolidation on the way.  While its impossible to quantify the impact of it (and theoretically it shouldn't have one), my observation is stocks of this type tend to drop post consolidation.

See you tonight!


----------



## pacer (15 August 2006)

Hey doc......like I say it's 'possible'......if NEO can get the minimum out of the ground on their original acreage they are worth 50cps, and a maximumum of about 130cps at best.........based on this and gambling that their new acreage, which increases their exposure by ummmm cant remember exactly how many times....but a lot, and could have the same amount of oil and gas, you could assume a potential price in this range....I am going on the graph, shown in their reports, that shows SP vs oil/gas recovered.

As for dilution, well..... as I say if you are making money selling gas then you don't realy need to create more shares, as long as you are selling enough!....will they sell enough in your opinion?

The 11/1 deal may , as you say cause a small drop if they go ahead with it.....can't see the point of it myself.....just looks like directors trying to justify their existence to me.....to what end, I have no idea!

It's a speccie and I am speculating to keep myself amused, and my spirits up, since I can't do much else after stuffing my back 3 years ago.......This is the only thing that gets me out of bed in the morning....it's not so bad though and compo gave me enough to play the game....keeping off the booze is  the hardest part...lol

If you have a more in depth analysis I would love to hear it.....I don't mind being proven wrong ....like they say in my trade....If you havent stuffed up then you've done stuff all.

Neo actualy had some go through at 2.4c today!  ........wooohoooooooo!


----------



## doctorj (15 August 2006)

Apologies for not getting back to this thread last night as promised.  Unfortunately in my line of work this is the silly season thanks to ASIC/ASX's rediculous deadlines.

I will endevour to get to it this evening.  In the mean time, could you please look at this thread of Joes.  

I believe complying with this is very important as it will help maintain the quality of posting that sets ASF apart.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## pacer (15 August 2006)

Point taken Doc.......but if people are too stupid to do thier own reasearch then that's their problem.....and if people can't see that my posts are not that technical and have no REAL numbers to go off then they are blind.

Being blind and stupid is no reson to buy or sell NEO or any other stock....DYOR.

I don't use technical analysis to any great degree, I do have a basic understanding of what others do but follow my own BASIC rules, and have made thousands on CFD trading....more per week on average than I ever did working in the mines!

I agree that this forum is supposed to be for all you techies but you will still find us here....the wannabe's ......If you look below my avatar it states "NOT A TECHIE TRADER"

I feel that my opinion of where a stocks' SP could go should be taken with a grain of salt, as what happens in 5-10 years is anbody's guess....hell the price of oil in 5-10 years could be $10000 a barrel then the price of neo would possibly be $1000 a share or more...... throw in inflation and a couple of wars in the Mid East and it could go even higher.....DYOR

BHP will be worth 50 cents a share in 10-15 years and Neo will take them over.....who knows what can happen in this crazy fracced up world.......

Come back to this post in 5- 10 years and well see if my OPINIONs were correct......and please don't be offended ...I have a wierd sense of humour.

Still interested to see your opinion on NEO


----------



## laurie (15 August 2006)

Well they say that being patient will make you wealthy from those that are impatient and the common factor there is *TIME*  

cheers laurie


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 August 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> Well they say that being patient will make you wealthy from those that are impatient and the common factor there is *TIME*
> 
> cheers laurie





Hi Laurie,
            Don`t understand what you mean there mate.I`m interested in what you have to say though.

            thanks.                 :guitar:


----------



## pacer (31 August 2006)

I'm in Perth and will attend the meeting this month so may get a few tidbits to post here.

This'll be my first time at one of these, anyone know if we get a Q&A session as I would like to put forward a few hard questions that may stir the pot......

1 . When will we be fraccing, and why is it taking so long?

2 . Why aren't we getting any new info on progress in general....this is bringing the share price down in my opinion.

3 . Why are you acting like an investor, by buying into other companies, instead of getting on with the job at hand?. ie getting our own gas/oil out of the ground.

4 Why did you have a pipeline built before we even have the gas flowing  out of the ground, properly, yet?

Eccettera............anyone else want to put forward some sensible questions here I would be more than happy to put them forward at the meeting if possible.

Just a feeling, but I recon we will probably get some good news just before this meeting to stop nutters (like myself) bringing along nooses, knives and guns.......lol


----------



## doctorj (31 August 2006)

With the exception of #3, somehow I don't think your questions will be as hard hitting as you think.  Rest assured though, there will be opportunity to ask them.


----------



## pacer (20 September 2006)

Dunno what everyne else is doing but I'm picking up some rock bottom neo. Then off to the agm with my rope....hang em high!

Doc.....what would be the best questions to put to them then....and anyone else still following this dog.


----------



## mime (21 September 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> Dunno what everyne else is doing but I'm picking up some rock bottom neo. Then off to the agm with my rope....hang em high!
> 
> Doc.....what would be the best questions to put to them then....and anyone else still following this dog.




I'm thinking of dumping mine and taking a large loss.


----------



## pacer (21 September 2006)

I wouldn't, not right now, at least give them a bit more time to get the holes fracced and like I said they may have good news before the agm to quell shareholders anger. I'm sure we're close to getting the ball rolling.

Yolumine may have good news coming soon too which would boost the SP quite a bit.

A lack of news, and oil/gas falling, is keeping the SP down, once we get some news we will see the SP move UP, it's there....patience. 

Trust me,I will be there at the AGM and will be getting up them.


----------



## pacer (22 September 2006)

Anyone want a lift to the AGM next week?......can do a pick-up from the Airport or anywhere arround Maddinton upwards to the spot........live in S/W Perth.......buzzz me here.....no I'm not a serial killer!....got time to kill though!

I'm taking a mini crossbow, made out of paper-mache' to get it past the security guards....and a cord of rope!.........just kidding! But I would like to know what the hell they're up to!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please post some Quesions to ask! I will be there!

HHHHMMMMMMMM no news out yet which is worrying...........Still picking up a few at 1.7c.....And still using profits from the CFD trading to buy more at that price.....let's see if an announcement comes out before wednesday...don't recon it will though.


----------



## steveson (23 September 2006)

Hi Pacer--Look forward  to feedback from meeting--still thinking this will be a goer when OPL are ready--its up to NEO to see it through----Are Euro investors committed to the 26c price ps re 2mil capital raising or can they renig? Thanks for any info!


----------



## pacer (25 September 2006)

I hope they are committed, dunno obout that though.....

roll on wednesday look for news today .....if we don' get none b4 then ....it's the noose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Any more questions for the AGM?


----------



## petee (25 September 2006)

hi all..my view is that once this stock goes post consolidation it will drop back further and then investors are stuffed..its happened so many times before when companies like this reconstruct their capital..i wouldnt be buying in now at any price..id wait till it falls way back post consolidation


----------



## pacer (26 September 2006)

It's true peete but maybe you're just trying to scare us into selling so we miss out on something.......Give us the stats on a share at this low a price.....examples and dates if you have them.....don't realy care as I hold very long term on this one...all the way to $0.00 if need be......one for the drawer as I said.......$3 a share in 5 years maybe......still a junoir remember!

 Any questions for the AGM .....I'll be there tomorrow!


----------



## Quentin_txh1178 (27 September 2006)

hey pacer,

I live in Perth what time are you getting down there today?

Quentin


----------



## pacer (27 September 2006)

Leaving in 10 mins...1.00.....you wont miss me ....6'2" with a bikers t shirt and a noose....lol....cu there


----------



## pacer (27 September 2006)

That was the BEST FUN I've had in ages.....Mate drove cause I was hungover....but got back on the bourbon (COURAGE) again, b4 we went in.......it's ok I'm back on the Jim Beam again....sooooo.......


The first question was..."who are all the directors?".....and I cracked a *FRACC*

Who gives a stufff...

Butted in....

Asked the hard questions and got .....*excuses*.....Drilled a few holes and rooted both of them and have two broken down rigs, *but can afford to buy more acreage?????.*.............The holes have had MUD put in them that is NOT amenable to acid ( they stuffed up.....the stuff they used was crap....some stuff.... won't break down....forget what it's called..)..had some **** in it that couldn't be broken down by acid)........... so now they have to try and FRACC....very speccy........as they are experimenting, but if it plays out....*then the chickens have hatched!!.....
*
Baisicaly.....if they can bring the holes online *without* us SCREWING the hole, from going too hard at it, then we're onto a winner,.....*buuuuuutttttt...*they are taking thier bloody time and not focussing on getting the real deal untill next year...well they said november but I don't believe that for a second!!!!!!!!!!....*Next year could see us at(post consolidation)...1.7 cents again or.....$25..*...put it in the drawer.....and wait......tilll either the big holders crack it...the small ones already have...or there's a sneaky going on.....hold for the future and buy low....

Quentin......did u see me there......?

COULDn't miss me I suppose!......spent half the time yakin' to me...diddn't move a single eyeball either.....Gotta give it to them .....both barrels...brought a mate, who doesnt own them....and he even give it a shot....hehe...What happened after I left?...missed the vote....they still want it at 2.6c......shesh...was too pissy to ask that one!....*awesome that they started talking turkey though....even thew a few expletives in....great!!!*

*What happened after I left....?....Was that u that walked out too?

*Diddn't realy give FRACC....but will buy more at post consilidation.......got my answers....and expressed my views!!!!....only 55000 own at the mo....but was seriously 1,800,000 at one stage.....diddn't tell a lie.......am pissed off like u guys.........*LIKE MY t-shirt?....haha....got em thinkin the  BOYS r gonna pay him a vusit*


I forgot to ask if it's tru that OPL have commandeered the FRACC riggs for themselves for thier own benefit, and we're left in the dust!!!!!!


untill we have gass...it's all theory....and speculation......*Speccy stock.....
*
After consolidation....which they said was - a good thing, so they can have better exposure to the North American (ie THE US)...MARKETS....as they hate small companies that r 1 cent.....but you've gotta think !!!! we're alawys gonna be smalll..then u think...potential....buy post consolidation...........bahhh humbug....mine is a CHRISSY present...HOLD  STUFFALL SO can't complain....*NOW!*...buying up big post though....get my1,800,000 back at a real cheap price!.....hehe....lol.........BURP!.....

So to sum up this little BLURB......NEO sell....or don't....or if u aren't in ......and thinking about it!......buy minor now ..big a little later....got the 55000 for my Nephew....so he can look after me in my old age...Get it!

Was a big hope but is now a speccy...for sure.....hope ur grandchildren can enjoy the profits of this one...it's there (gas)...but the TECH. is a little slower coming online....than we thought...

It's a very cheap share for the bottom drawer....and WILL be cheaper soon.....Maybe.....have a feeling that it wont drop, 'cause it's too low already,,,,,,,Damn my mates for puttin me onto this one..It's like gamblint....gotta Know when to hold'em....know when to fold'em...ahhh I'm buying back in POST!!!!!

To sum up........spec on the fraccin'.....happy they're taking time rather than rushing it......Fraced up myself a few times doing that!.......but a bit more info would be nice.....AND I HAD THEM UP ON THAT A BIT..... TIME WILL TELL!


----------



## Bullion (28 September 2006)

Too many bourbons for that guy....


----------



## mime (28 September 2006)

I read people saying buy it for the last 2 years. What's different now?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (2 October 2006)

Hi folks,

OPL ....unsolicited takeover offer !~!

Let's hope a little speculation rubs off onto
their junior partner NEO ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## pacer (4 October 2006)

Sorry about my anebriated blurb last time.......little to much plonk.

Well I just checked Statesmans site, and it seems NEO is trying to reneg on the deal to farm out the new surf land, and litigation may take place!.....I now do not trust the directors, and have no confidence in them at all.

This company is going nowhere fast.

I would have bought more at 1.6-1.7c after the meeting, but these plonkers have given me no confidence, all we have is promises, and them running around buying things so they can say they're doing something, when in fact they have not even touched the initial drill area in months, and have given no indication of when they are going to even attemp to frac the holes.

When the questions were asked, the subjects were run around or non commital and the ususal rubbish was sprouted about the "direction" of the company which we've all heard before and has been repeated many times.

Will hold a small parcel for the drawer but it would take alot more than OPL being taken over to spark an interest for me.....waiting any new news.

Good luck to all who hold.


----------



## Sean K (4 October 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> That was the BEST FUN I've had in ages.....Mate drove cause I was hungover....but got back on the bourbon (COURAGE) again, b4 we went in.......it's ok I'm back on the Jim Beam again....sooooo.......
> 
> 
> The first question was..."who are all the directors?".....and I cracked a *FRACC*
> ...




By far the best post I have had the pleasure of trying to read.

Thanks Pacer.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (8 October 2006)

Hi folks,

Chart shows NEO made a significant low, at
a major time cycle on 06102003 and has gone
through a full price cycle, over the past
3 years to bring us back to the same lows,
on 06 October 2006.

There was also some critical timing on 07082006,
which triggered a subsequent rally, before
another test of the lows ..... some 60 days later!~!

NEO chart shows the simple geometry of the
triangle and the circle, as NEO is now
expected to lift slowly, off its lows:

http://www.incrediblecharts.com/forums/messages/8/neoupdate06102006-921811.pdf


This week 3 cycles are expected on 2 days:

10 October 2006 and 13 October 2006

happy trading

   yogi 

P.S. ..... NEO is our pick for the ASF Aussie trading challenge
           this month, as well as holding the stock.



=====


----------



## pacer (10 October 2006)

Alot of selling at 1.6c today, 1.5 cents looks iminent....So much for the 11 for 1 deal to get the SP to 20c a share!....they should have gone 20 for 1

The idea was to get the SP to 20c to create more interest in the North American market.....well at this rate it will be lucky to be 16c....what a disaster....post consolidation could see it at even less, but it is possible that it may buck the trend and actualy rise or even break out, dreams are free!

They are gonna have to do some real hard work to raise the SP, some news on the fraccing would help....when the hell is that gonna happen....been waiting for months just for a rig to get on site, and no new holes have been drilled as both rigs are broken down, and have been for months, the excuse was that the couldn't get anyone in to fix them, well that was months ago and before they went out and spent 5 mill of our money on buying into more land.....you'd have thought that it could have been spent on fraccing or repairing the rigs!

They talk of the direction of the company, but what of the direction of the SP!!!!!!


----------



## pacer (23 October 2006)

1.4 cents today....What a winning idea it was to buy into even more land.....I mean it realy worked last time huh!.....total idiots.....unless of course there is something in it that we don't know about.

They still aint got no saleable gass, and they still aint fixed the damn rigs and they still don't have a fracc team on site......Now they will have to go and find some more $$$ and reduce the SP again.......dilution is not the answer!

I think I'm gonna have to e-mail them and get some answers.


----------



## betrade (23 October 2006)

........and let us know how you go.  I think it was a pretty good announcement, though the market doesnt seem to agree.  Would love to see some work on the other problematic wells too, though believe their partners are holding out on this.

Regards

B


----------



## mime (7 November 2006)

The Sp has been disappointing. I'm happyish that I sold out at .018 but I think something sus is going on. Does someone want to tell ASIC?


----------



## pacer (8 November 2006)

I was told ages ago that this could happen...these guys are set up for a cheap take over, but I wouldn't listen....I hold a small parcel still.....for the hell of it.....and if I was nt trading so much wouldn't even bother looking at the price for a year or two......

Sp has everything to do with sentiment and stuffall to do with value....these are now extremely cheap and I may even put in a bid for more for the hell of it....this one will require extreme patience....

OPL are probably to blame as they want thier holes fracced first, and fracc teams are hard to get ATM.....OPL as partners.....I'd get a divorce!

What gets me is they had all that money to spend on  fraccing and fixing thier rigs but blew it on buying more and more land rights......weather this pays off or not is very speculative, but maybe there is a method behind the madness.....I just don't care anymore...and can't even be bothered selling!

Fraccing expected to begin this year....what a joke!

I'm definitely taking a noose to any AGM  after the new year if there is no action...just for the hell of it! .......


----------



## Out Too Soon (24 November 2006)

Hey Pacer! delete some msg's from your private msg box, you've run out of space. :


----------



## pacer (19 December 2006)

Done OTS.....Looks Like the dog has fallen as far as is can....splat!


----------



## mime (2 January 2007)

So what's up with this stock guys? Is it gone?


----------



## mime (3 January 2007)

So are we to never speak of this stock ever again?


----------



## betrade (3 January 2007)

No news

= Not so good news.  I only hope they get taken over.  Wouldn't cost much, though the land should be worth a bit

Holder, but down a few G's.

B


----------



## mime (11 January 2007)

OMG the stock is now worth $.15. I sold at .016. I guess the ones who held their nerve are laughing now.


----------



## Tomahawk (11 January 2007)

mime said:
			
		

> OMG the stock is now worth $.15. I sold at .016. I guess the ones who held their nerve are laughing now.



Don't fret too much. I believe it has just had a share consolidation. The company is still a dog IMHO.


----------



## toc_bat (15 January 2007)

share consolidation - phew. i have been watching this for a while now and thought i missed out on the stock of the year.


----------



## SevenFX (17 January 2007)

Here what your looking for toc bat. 11 to 1 consol.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061221/pdf/3108jn5mlwndj0.pdf


----------



## pacer (25 January 2007)

finaly some good news, lucky it was OPL drilling and not NEO.....lol


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 January 2007)

pacer said:
			
		

> finaly some good news, lucky it was OPL drilling and not NEO.....lol




What`s good about it? :walker:


----------



## pacer (31 January 2007)

Not alot WYSie...I heard Waller was the director of the other company that took over 1/3 of our play in that last hole.....sneeky bugger...I hate these $&^@@$*......taking my noose next time an AGM happens...... again ...but I might use it this time. ...lol


----------



## pacer (26 February 2007)

AGM iminent....now where to buy some good rope and a few shotgun shells....

What a DOG....a mangy dog that needs shooting....whaaaaaa....


----------



## pacer (6 March 2007)

They finally found some oil.....5% free carried....what a rort...why couldn't they just drill the holes themselves..?

Ann out.


----------



## pacer (9 March 2007)

SP is reflecting the distrust of Waller and co.....word is that Waller is in deep with the drilling company...conflict of interest......I hold 5000 for a look and to punish myself.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 March 2007)

pacer said:
			
		

> SP is reflecting the distrust of Waller and co.....word is that Waller is in deep with the drilling company...conflict of interest......I hold 5000 for a look and to punish myself.




Hi pacer....jack hamar seems to have become a distant memory and s.e. lost hills a school field trip.You might get lucky `cause there is always some drongo (pardon the pun  ) who will play the s.p. movement.Sheeesh 5% what a laugh. :horse:


----------



## pacer (21 March 2007)

AGM tomorrow...sold out for better shares....so not sure if I'd be welcome...mind you I was trading it a bit for fun.....

I'd probably get arrested if I went along......

More lies and BS....why bother, except for a laugh on my way to a nice fishing spot near there...........


----------



## jtb (21 March 2007)

pacer said:
			
		

> AGM tomorrow...sold out for better shares....so not sure if I'd be welcome...mind you I was trading it a bit for fun.....
> 
> I'd probably get arrested if I went along......
> 
> More lies and BS....why bother, except for a laugh on my way to a nice fishing spot near there...........




Good move mate, some good tailor about down here


----------



## pacer (22 March 2007)

AGM today......still full of promises....I shoulda gone to it but I went fishing yesterday and was to stuffed to go today.....woulda been the same old hype and pictures anyway...........tomorrows SP will tell if the company had anything decent to say.

The graph say no and they havn't sacked the management...so I took profits....

Will be watching but don't hold any real hopes for them.

Caught some nice Tailor and a beutie 37cm Bream that fought like a NEO holder....lol


----------



## yogi-in-oz (21 May 2007)

Hi folks,	

 "Nuenco to double its interests in San Joaquin JV"

..... maybe the start of a recovery.

NEO ..... expecting a test of lows on 07062207, then
a couple of positive time cycles come into play, around
08062007 and again around 22-25062007.

happy days

  paul


----------



## Trader Paul (24 June 2007)

Hi folks,

NEO ... first signs of positive relief, as early as 
Monday 25062007, but July should be mostly a
negative month. 

Other time cycles ahead, for NEO:

     09082007 ... positive light on NEO

     13082007 ... positive news expected here ???

     28082007 ... minor news ... ???

     03092007 ... short, aggressive rally ???

10-13092007 ... minor and positive ... finances ???

     17092007 ... significant and positive news here??? ... 

10-11102007 ... positive spotlight on NEO ... 

10-18102007 ... underlying positive cycle here.

26-29102007 ... minor cycle

    09112007 ... minor cycle

23-26112007 ... 2 cycles = significant financial news ?  

06-10122007 ... minor and positive light on NEO

     12122007 ... minor and positive news here ???

     19122007 ... minor

     31122007 ... significant and negative news here ?


happy days


  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (11 July 2007)

Hi folks,

NEO ... some good news today, but not enough to 
convince the skeptics to buy, as yet .....

..... should start to pick up, as positive time cycles 
come into play, early August 07 ... see post above ... 


happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## mime (1 August 2007)

Is anyone still following this stock? I think the news of the day isn't that good. Any comments? Any comments?


----------



## rub92me (23 October 2007)

Whoa, what's happening to this? Falling to 6 cents today on no news. All looking very ominous to me. If Pacer was still around we'd probably learn some new interesting swearwords


----------



## Trader Paul (22 November 2007)

Trader Paul said:


> Posted on ASF, 25 June 2007:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> ...







Hi folks,

.... and NEO  news comes in, right on TIME !~!

Up 15% today ..... 

happy days

  paul


----------



## Trader Paul (6 August 2008)

Hi folks,

NEO ... it's time to take another look at this one ... !~~!

Figure traders will start to take positions soon, as their
next well in California is spudded, later this month.

Whatever happens this month, we'll be alert for some major 
developments for NEO around 12-15092008, when 3 significant
time cycles will come into play ..... 

have a great day

  paul

P.S. ... and be watching PRE about the same time, too ...!~!



=====


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 August 2008)

NEO is a dog stock.I know years ago I used to believe the bull dung spouted by the management.The oil is heavy, the recovery expensive and it takes NEO a very long time to do anything.Best flow rate from a gas well about .5 mmcf/day.They have small %`s too.

Repeat NEO is a dog stock.Apologies to the blind and ill-informed.


----------



## Trader Paul (14 September 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> NEO ... it's time to take another look at this one ... !~~!
> 
> ...






Hi folks,

NEO ... as per post above, we will be alert for results of a flow test
on Jimonville #1 well, this week ... three positive time cycles, 
due to slot into place for NEO, early this week ..... 

have a great day

  paul

P.S. ... and be watching GGP, MDA and PRE about the same time, too ...!~!



=====


----------



## Joe Blow (6 May 2009)

Nuenco (NEO) is now known as Quest Petroleum (QPN). For continued discussion of this company, please see the QPN thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15376

This thread has now been closed.


----------

